# The Warlord, Or How to Wield A Barbarian One-Handed (by zelink551)



## Nibelung (Sep 24, 2015)

*Originally posted by zelink551:*

This thread is intended to being the successor the LDBs handbook, it will borrow (read: steal), from his heavily, but incorporating new content, errata, my opinion here and there, as well as others. I welcome commentary and critism, as well as builds that people wish to be included. 

note, this will be slow. With work+school I don't have a ton of time, so patience will be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Warlord, Or How to Wield A Barbarian One-Handed





*Bards are men in fancy pants. Artificers tinker with obscure magic. Clerics love their gods too much. Warpriests are the same. Shamans hug too many trees. You? You lead the fight, you lead your allies to the fray, onward to glory, to honor, and to the thrill of the kill. Welcome, Warlords, the fight is yours.*​
Selling Points: Why You Would Want To Play A Warlord

There are plenty of Leader classes out there right now, so I can't blame you if you have doubts as to whether you'd like to play a Warlord. I think the following points will help you decide:

Warlords are aggressive Leaders - None of that "hide behind the Defender and heal" business applies to this class; you lead by example, which may appeal to some of you who are unwilling to sacrifice the thrill of being effective by yourself to support the rest of the party.

Warlords are great enablers - If you thought your allies were awesome by themselves, just wait until you work your craft. With a wide array of abilities letting allies do things better, or even things they couldn't do, you are the master of keeping your party running smoothly.

Warlords are great team players - A lot of what you do hinges on your allies, so you are one of the ultimate team playing classes in the game right now. If you like concocting combinations and strategies to maximize what your party can do, this is likely the class for you.

*This Handbook will use the following system for ratings:*

Red: Garbage, or completely overshadowed by another option.
Purple: Situationally useful, but overall pretty meh.
Black: OK. You could do worse than pick this.
Blue: Good stuff. You probably want this.
Sky Blue: You want this. Period.
Gold: Why haven't you taken this yet? A defining choice for a build, or even the whole class. 

*This Handbook covers the following sources:*

AP - Arcane Power
AV - Adventurer's Vault
AV 2 - Adventurer's Vault 2
D XXX - Dragon Magazine, issue XXX
DMA 2009 - Dragon Magazine Annual 2009
DP - Divine Power
*DSCS* - Dark Sun Campaign Setting
*DSH - *Dungeon Survival Handbook
FRPG - Forgotten Realms Player's Guide
*HoS* - Heroes of Shadow
*HotEC
*- Heroes of the Elemental Chaos
*HotF *- Heroes of the Feywild*
HotFK* - Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms
*HotFL* - Heroes of the Fallen Lands
MM - Monster Manual
*NWCS* - Neverwinter Campaign Series
MM 2 - Monster Manual 2
MOTP - Manual of the Planes
MP - Martial Power
MP 2 - Martial Power 2
PHB - Player's Handbook
PHB 2 - Player's Handbook 2
PHB 3 - Player's Handbook 3
PHH 1 - Player's Handbook Heroes: Series 1
PHH 2 - Player's Handbook Heroes: Series 2
PHR: DB - Player's Handbook Races: Dragonborn
PHR: TF - Player's Handbook Races: Tieflings
PrP - Primal Power

*Glossary*
[sblock]
AP - Action point.

BBEG - Big bad evil guy.

*Bravelord* - Refers to a Warlord with the Bravura Presence class feature.

Burst/Nova/Spike Damage - Generally understood to mean the highest amount of damage a character can inflict in the space of a single round. Usually, calculations for this allow 1 round of setup before the actual damage.

CA - Combat advantage.

DPR - Damage per round, which is generally meant to mean the character's expected damage value using At-Will powers against a standard enemy of the same level (eloquently described by Adslahnit as the _Official CharOp Inanimate Block of Tofu_TM).

ED - Epic destiny.

HP - Hit points.

*Lazylord* - Refers to a build of Warlord that avoids attacking directly, instead taking powers that enable his allies to attack.

LX - Level X.

MAD - Multiple attribute dependency, which is defined as needing 3 or more ability scores for a given build.

MBA - Melee basic attack.

MC - Multiclass or multiclassing.

NAD - Non-AC defense.

OA - Opportunity attack.

PP - Paragon path.

RBA - Ranged basic attack.

*Reslord* - Refers to a Warlord with the Resourceful Presence class feature.

SAD - Single attribute dependency, which is defined as a build that really only needs 1 ability score.

*Taclord* - Refers to a Warlord with the Tactical Presence class feature.

THP - Temporary hit points.
[/sblock]

*References*
[sblock]
_Bravura Warlord Mini-Guid__e_, by Elder_basilisk
_Eladrin Polearm Tactical Warlord_, by Ambiguous
_Genasi Novalord_, by Lordduskblade
_Identity of a Hero: A Guide to Themes_, by Lord_Ventnor
_Into the Breach: A Warlord Handbook_, by Armisael
_Stormbringer_, by Lordduskblade
_The Warlord's Handbook_, by sCRuLooSe
_Chasing Glory: The Warlord's Handbook_(x), by Lordduskblade
_The Basic Attack Handbook_(x), by Fardiz 
[/sblock]

Props to:
RuinsFate-for the name
Cazzeo-for the rocks
Fardiz- for the aid with basic attacks
Lordduskblade - He wrote the precursor to this guide, much of which I simply stole from him, and its his wisdom on this class that taught me so well. If I can take any credit, most goes to him.


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 24, 2015)

*Originally posted by zelink551:*

Baseline Mechanics: The Face of Glory

As is the norm in 4th Edition D&D, you belong to the "A-class" group, which is a shorthand for characters who share the same primary ability score for all builds, but have different secondaries for each one. This helps to differentiate between the builds, and it's also worth noting that most riders are build-specific anyway, so you likely won't have to worry too much about any other ability scores.

The things that stand out about your class features are your Aura-like Leader feature, which provides a static boost to everybody in your party, and your Commanding Presence, which provides an AP benefit (more reason to go for nova); everything else is pretty much standard.

*Game Mechanics*
[sblock] 
Hit Points - 12 + Con score at 1st level; 5 at each level thereafter. Your HP is fair enough; you’re no Wizard, but you sure are not a Fighter, either.

Healing Surges - 7 + Con modifier. About right for your role, and they won't grow much unless you're Con-based, so get used to them.  

Defense Bonuses - You get +1 to Fortitude and Will, which is nice to have, especially for Intelligence-based Warlords, since their Will defense progresses very slowly due to not having a key ability score to buff it with.

*Proficiencies*
[sblock]
Armor - You get a solid amount (up to Chainmail and Light Shields), but many of you will be looking for an upgrade here at some point.

Weapons - Military Melee and Simple Ranged are a good array, so you won't be hurting much for options.

Archer Warlord (MP 2) - This alternate proficiency feature is pretty decent. Skirmisher Warlords use two-handed Ranged weapons (so no need for Shields) and like Intelligence (so they'd pick Hide over Chainmail any day), so it's a nice boost for them (especially because it lets them use Strength for Ranged Basic Attacks if they favor a Bow). That said, most Warlords don't like Bows that much.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]  

*Features*
[sblock]
Inspiring Word - My favorite default Leader healing ability. Why? The feat support lets you use it more often than other Leaders can use theirs, and it can carry sizable buffs on certain builds. Enough said.

*Commanding Presence*
[sblock]
Bravura Presence (MP) - Free attacks or move actions can turn any AP sequence into a winner (especially the former), and it works regardless of what your ability scores are. Comes with a disadvantage should you fail, but what’s life without some risk?  

Insightful Presence (MP 2) - Defensive bonuses on an AP. Um, yeah... AP's are supposed to be geared toward offense. The least appealing presence ability here overall.

Inspiring Presence (PHB) - A decent surge-free healing effect.   Not as reliably useful as some of the others here, but not a bad idea.

Resourceful Presence (MP) - Effect if you hit, effect if you miss. Requires two ability scores, but you’ll always get something out of it, and neither effect is lame (the hit effect is actually pretty nasty). Nice.  

Skirmishing Presence (MP 2) - A sizable shift on an AP that keys off of either Intelligence or Wisdom (if you want to use Archer Warlord, it behooves you to pick Intelligence). A solid effect overall.

Tactical Presence (PHB) - Attack buffing on an AP is just begging for your allies to bust out their best shots right then and there, and it can be made even better. Nice.
[/sblock]  

*Leader Feature*
[sblock]
Battlefront Leader (MP 2) - You allow yourself or an ally a free shift every encounter, and you get Heavy Shields as an add-on to your proficiencies. Pretty good, especially for those who spend more time in the frontline. This is going to be taken more for the Heavy Shield and easy access to scale than the Shift feature, although its a solid bit.

Canny Leader (MP 2) - While bonuses to skills are nice (and bonuses to Perception are particularly powerful), this benefit is just not as good as the other two features here. Because it pales compared to the other two, I can't in good graces recommend this.

Combat Leader (PHB) - Going first is never bad, and it has upgrades available if you favor Intelligence or Charisma. The feature of choice for most Warlords.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
*Lazy?*
[sblock] 
*STR based Warlord *- This is the standard Warlord, and in my opinion, the stronger of the two builds. It does have limitations, namely hitting, but the powers are better and more varied, you'll contribute to party damage, you don't run away hiding, and you actually roll d20s! This is also a more versatile warlord, as you don't rely solely on your party members.*

**Lazylord* - Not a bad option if done right, but it comes with limitations.
[/sblock]

Ability Scores: The Mettle of Glory

Warlords may have the wackiest stat spreads of any character in the game: more than once, one build's dumpstat is another's secondary, so the ratings will reflect that spread-out nature.

Strength - This is your main stat. No exceptions. Boost it every chance you get. Unles...you're a lazylord, then you *dump this unto oblivion**.*
Recommended Starting Score: Most Warlords want 16-18, before racial adjustments. Lazylords can throw an 8 here.

Constitution - Adds HP and healing surges, which are always good to have. Axes require some Constitution investment. Not quite priority 1 for the vast majority of Warlord builds, though few Warlords can truly afford to skimp on this stat.
Recommended Starting Score: 10-14, before racial adjustments.

Dexterity - Gives you Initiative, Reflex defense and AC in light armor. Heavy Blades require moderate Dex investment, whereas Flails and Spears are a bit higher, though few Warlords go for Weapon Mastery at all. Intelligence-based Warlords could care less about it, though, since it's redundant with their secondary stat defensively. This may be as close to a universal dump stat as the Warlord will ever find.
Recommended Starting Score: 8-14, before racial adjustments.

Intelligence - This stat goes from the unquestioned secondary for Taclords, Resourceful Warlords, and Skirmisher Warlords, to a relative dump stat for the rest. Still, it is a must for anyone considering light armor, since Dexterity doesn't cut the mustard for most Warlords and it's a player in your skill list.
Recommended Starting Score: 10-16, before racial adjustments.

Wisdom - There are exactly 2 builds that bother pumping points into this ability score: certain Insightful Warlords and Skirmishing Warlords, who consider it a secondary stat, and Polearm builds, who need a decent investment. Everyone else *dumps it, and dumps it hard. *I should mention, though, that the Insightful Presence is subpar, and Skirmishing Warlords should almost always take Intelligence over Wisom, since INT benefits so many things, so I have trouble recommending this in good faith except in pretty niche cases.
Recommended Starting Score: 8-14, before racial adjustments.

Charisma - Boosts a bevy of useful skills for you, and gives you some rider effects to boot, even if you're not Cha-based (which some of the Warlord builds are).  Like Intelligence, this goes from a nice secondary to Resourceful Warlords, an unquestioned secondary for Insightful Warlords, Inspiring Warlords and some Bravelords to a virtual dump for the rest. Intelligence-based Warlords might want to have a decent score here, though; there are a lot of Cha-based riders that aren't Presence-specific for Warlords, particularly on the healing powers. And you badly want a decent will score, and Charisma is 98% of the time going to be the stat for that over Wisdom.
Recommended Starting Score: 10-16, before racial adjustments.

Races: Destined For Glory

While a Warlord has a multitude of potential builds, there are a select few races that match up better than the rest. Those are the following:

*Str/Int Warlord* - Genasi.
*Str/Cha Warlord* - Dragonborn, Vryloka.
*Str/Int/Cha Warlord *- Tiefling*
Int/Cha Warlord - *Pixie, Tiefling, Eladrin*

*A notable addendum is that *Humans *are great at virtually any stripe of Warlord.*
*
*Races - PHB*
[sblock]
Dragonborn - One of the best Warlord races out there. It has the attribute bonuses in the right places for most builds, has a racial power that expands your capabilities by allowing to attack in an area, hands out solid skill bonuses, and gets a buff when he’s beaten and battered. Good at most Warlord builds, but it truly exemplifies what a Bravura Warlord should look like.  

Dwarf - While he may not get the ideal secondary attribute, the fact of the matter is this race is one of the toughest in the game, which makes it appealing to everyone, especially to the risk-taking Bravura Warlord build. Sprinkle in some quality racial support, and this race is worth a look, especially now that it has a Strength bonus to bolster its case.  

Eladrin - No Strength bonus? Not much of a problem, at least not when your racial support is as good as theirs is. They were meant to be good Tactical Warlords by game design, and Skirmishing Warlords will also benefit a-plenty from their abilities.

*Elf* - A reroll as an Encounter power and extra speed are nice perks, and it at least has access to an Intelligence bump to make a case for itself. The reroll makes this really tempting, but the lack of any support, and Dex isn't that great. Still, a reroll...

Half-Elf - Another race that doesn’t mind lacking a Strength bonus too much, mainly thanks to the sweet utility the Dilettante ability (and its feat support) brings to the table, as well as a racial bonus to Charisma. They are best at being Inspiring Warlords overall, but are good at any Cha-based build.  

Halfling - Being a Small Melee character is not the greatest idea, and your attribute bonuses are solid, but not exceptional. The racial support is also nice, but nothing to really lift this race out of being a disappointing pick.

Human - If you’re willing to live with the slightly lower rider effects, this race is fantastic for Warlords, as it is well-defended and versatile, thanks to the extra feat and At-Will (which in some cases you can swap for a big-time accuracy booster in Heroic Effort). However, never lose sight of the fact that your primary ability score is STRENGTH, OK?  

Tiefling - Again, no Strength bonus (boo), but bonuses to two secondary abilities make Resourceful Warlord look better, and Hellfire Blood can improve your accuracy somewhat. A fantastic choice, especially considering the racial support. Another point to note, this is one of the few effective ways to be a Tactical Warlord and grab Supreme Inspiration, which is amazing.
[/sblock]  

*Races - PHB 2*
[sblock]
Deva - +2 to two secondaries instead of one and a "add a little extra to your roll" make this slightlly more palatable than the Elf, but still average overall.  

Gnome - Basically a Small Tiefling with abilities to make him a bit more slippery. Meh.

Goliath - Strength and Constitution and/or Wisdom are always welcome (especially among the Bravelords), and the racial power makes you even tougher. A good enough choice.  

Half-Orc - Though Dexterity isn’t what most Warlords are looking for, it can help if you actually plan to grab a Weapon Mastery feat, and Strength and extra damage are never bad to have.

Shifter, Longtooth - +2 to Strength and Wisdom makes this an attractive option for a Polearm-wielding Taclord, and the racial power is strong enough to make this a good (if not the best) choice for Insightful Warlords.

Shifter, Razorclaw - As far as you’re concerned, this is just about the same as the Elf... except the increased mobility isn’t always there and you don’t have a reroll. Lame.
[/sblock]

*Races - PHB 3*
[sblock]
Githzerai - It is slightly more Melee-oriented than the Elf (and Githzerai Blade Master is made of win), and you do get the option of grabbing an Int bonus. You could do worse for a Warlord.

Minotaur - PHB 3 has come and gone, and left Minos with the lovely gift of ability score versatility. This makes you good at the Insightful build, should you favor Wisdom, and a free healing surge is a nice extra toy to have.

Shardmind - You get the most flexible mental ability score array in the game, and you get more racial skill bonuses than anybody else. While that's well and good, what makes the race appeal to Warlords IMHO is the telepathy benefit for communication. A serviceable choice.

Wilden - You have a choice between two marginal ability score arrays for you, and you get a racial power that appeals to every role except yours. Nah.
[/sblock]  

*Races - Other Rulebooks*
[sblock]
Bladeling (MOTP) - Skip this, the Elf and Githzerai are better, and that’s saying something.

Changeling (EPG) - Buffs two secondary abilities, which is nice, and the shapechanger ability can be useful. It's only an average pick, though.  

Drow (FRPG) - The Cloud of Darkness business is cool, as is the Darkfire, and Charisma helps, so it’s not a total loss, but it's prety close to it.  

Genasi (FRPG) - One of the premier Warlord races, especially for Tactical Warlords, because it’s the only race that boosts both of their preferred attributes. Tack on some quality racial support, and you have an excellent candidate.  

Goblin (DSH) - Slightly weaker than the Halfling because of no racial feats, it has the same racial stat allotments, which are not spectacular for Warlords, plus it's Small.

*Hamadryad (HotF)* - You're better at being something else. Wis/Int isn't bad for a lazylord, but you should probably be a Deva. And Int/Wis isn't that good to begin with anyways. The racial isn't bad, but look elsewhere.

Kalashtar (EPG) - Though it is somewhat Leader-oriented and possesses two secondary ability score bonuses, the rest of the race is very mediocre for a Warlord.

Kobold (DSH) - They got a promotion to legit player content and...are all in all pretty bad. Not much here is Warlord material, only a decent racial power, a bump to Charisma, and Darkvision save it from red.

*Mul (DSCS)* - Dwarf or Human support with this kind of toughness is nice to have on a Warlord.

*Pixie (HotF)* - I'm rather unsure of where to rate this. As a standard warlord, you're like a tiefling with really limited weapon options and no feat support. But for lazylords? You're *cream of the crop.*

*Revenant (HoS)* - The attribute bonuses don’t really agree with your talents, and most of the useful stuff you could poach belongs to a race whose initial attributes fit you better. Weak.

*Satyr (HotF)* - This, I'll pass on. Con/Cha isn't bad per se, but you've got nothing else going for you. Other races are simply better.

*Shade (HoS)* - Losing a surge doesn't help what was already a middle-of-the-road racial package. I wouldn't. Can I go lower than red?

*Svirfneblin (DSH)* - Strength/Wisdom isn't awful, but the entire package isn't stellar. Barely black.

*Thri-Kreen (DSCS)* - The ability scores and general focus of the race seem more in line with a Striker or a Defender, but that doesn't make it all bad.

*Vryloka (HoS)* - Blood Dependency is annoying, but the perfect racial bumps for a Chalord and extra speed more than make up for it.

Warforged (EPG) - These guys are tough as nails, have a Strength bonus, and a bunch of useful racial abilities. A very strong pick, especially for Bravelords.
[/sblock]

*Races - Dragon*
[sblock]
Gnolls (D 367) - Likely the worst attribute array for a Warlord, and all the abilities scream Striker. Avoid like the plague.

*Hengeyokai (D 404)* - You aren't awful, but you're pretty damn bad. High speed is nice, but Dex goes to waste, and you have the same stats as a Halfling but without the feat support.

Shadar-Kai (D 372) - A bit weaker than Eladrin, because of the lack of synergistic racial support with the build, but still not a bad idea for Taclords overall.

Kenku (D 411) - Having been gifted with the Int/Cha stat bumps is enough of a boon to bump them to black. The bonus to hit for flanking is also nice since you lack a Str bump.
[/sblock]

*Races - Monster Manuals*
[sblock]
Bugbear (MM) - +2 Strength and Oversized makes you good at dealing damage, which is always good. +2 Dexterity is not all that useful, but it’s still a good choice.

Bullywug (MM 2) - Basically a Gnoll with more conditional abilities. Yuck.  

Duergar (MM 2) - It's the Dwarf... minus some of the toughness and all the great racial support. Skip.  

Githyanki (MM) - Meh. +2 Con is OK, +2 Int is good, and while the racial abilities are nice, there’s nothing that will make you jump out and pick this race.  

Hobgoblin (MM) - These guys are about the same as Half-Elves, sans the beauty that is Dilettante (ah, well). So, all in all, subpar.

Orc (MM) – It has the Strength bonus you need, plus a self-healing ability (not as good for you as it is for a Defender or a Striker, but hey).
[/sblock]

Skills: The Wiles of Glory

You get a solid amount of skills (4), without any restrictions whatsoever as to what you may take. This can let you get a solid degree of out-of-combat utility, especially if you decide to serve as the party face or knowledge source.

*Class Skills*
[sblock]
Athletics - It keys off your main stat, and allows you to get a lot of things done. What's not to love?

Diplomacy - While it's most useful in the hands of a Warlord who favors Charisma, it's thematic gold for all of them, and Leaders are kind of expected to have some sort of social acumen.

Endurance - While this skill will likely be crucial in some situations, you have access to other skills that cover that same role on stats that are mildly more favorable to you. Consider it if you dumped Wisdom and/or have a racial bonus for it.

Heal - Most Warlords dump Wisdom hard, limiting its appeal. The ones that don't will like it.

History - This is the Intelligence-based equivalent of Diplomacy: you're expected to have it regardless of your build, so you might as well get it.

Intimidate - Can potentially be very useful, but requires a sky-high Charisma score for it. A very fluffy choice, though, especially for Bravelords, who actually can (and should) take advantage of it.
[/sblock]

*Recommended Non-Class Skills*
[sblock]
Arcana - You're likely stepping on someone's toes by picking this skill, but if you're Intelligence-based and he isn't, your party will benefit. If you could, I would take it, especially if the party lacks a Wizard or the like.

Bluff - I don't know how this managed to elude the Warlord's list, but it's a very nice pickup for Charisma-based Warlords.

Insight - Another mysterious no-show on your class skills, this gives the Wisdom-based Warlords the ability to handle social situations without having to ask the party radar to sit next to them all the time. Still, why do you have high Wisdom?

Perception - If you're Wisdom-based, you want this, and you want it now. Except...that means you aren't Int or Cha based.

Religion - More or less the same thought process as Arcana: your party wins if you're Intelligence-based and the party Divine character isn't (which is kind of the norm with regards to parties where Warlords pick up this skill).
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 24, 2015)

*Originally posted by zelink551:*

At-Will Powers: Fundamentals of Glory

Warlords actually have some tough choices here; there is not any real At-Will that is a must for all the builds (at least not anymore). Therefore, you have quite a few worthy powers for competing for 2 (at best 3) spots. This may be a tough call overall, but I recommend Commander's Strike and Intuitive Strike for anyone that can use them effectively. Ranged Warlords are pretty much stuck with the 3 Ranged At-Wills from MP 2, but no worries: they're all pretty good, especially Direct the Strike.

I've also taken the liberty of separating the powers in whether they are Melee attacks, Ranged attacks, or require no attack rolls from you at all.

*Melee:*

Brash Assault (MP) - This power has a massive degree of variability. If your DM doesn't take the gamble often, this isn't worth much, but it is gold if he does. I give it a lower rating, but it can go from horrible to useable, depending on the situation. Therefore, not for the majority of Warlords, unless you have Harlequin Style and a strong Charisma, in which case it is fantastic, but the oppourtunity cost of an at-will and a feat makes this a horrible tradeoff, and one that in most circumstances I can't recommend.

Furious Smash (PHB) - It deals piddly damage, but packs a pretty strong buff for the next attack. Unless the next attack is crazy powerful, such as a Barbarian's Rage Strike, this will be about equivalent to an at-will, but it'll be hitting Fortitude. With more at-wills being available, it's gotten to the point where I can't really recommend this in good faith, unless your Charisma is very high, and it's not even a bread-and-butter option then. It gets better with a reach weapon (though still not worth the at-will slot, or the standard action), and it probably gets *better enough *with a Blade of the Eldtrich Knight to jump a grade, though I still can't reccomend it.

Inevitable Wave (PHH 2) - A charge attack that enhances the ally's charge. The good news is that charge optimization is a great way for a Warlord to get some solid damage across, and other characters synergize well with it; the not-so-good news is that you likely can't spam it. This is a good idea if you have a Barbarian, a Ranger with Marauder's Rush, or a similarly charge-happy character in your party, otherwise it's still solid.

Intuitive Strike (MP 2) - So... if you're willing to stand and bang with your target and lose a cut of your damage, you get to attack a NAD (and the one generally accepted to be the lowest overall), and you make CA an even bigger boost. This power is really good, especially because flanking isn't really all that hard. A very strong power, and something that should be considered as the 2nd at-will for most.

Opening Shove (MP) - It hits Reflex, but it... doesn't deal any actual damage, just a push and allows an ally to shift an Intelligence-based distance or make a melee basic attack. It does grant you versatility as far the second effect is concerned, though. I don't believe its versatility makes up for the fact that Wolf Pack Tactics deals damage and allows your ally to shift, and Commander's Strike deals more damage, and doesn't require you to make an attack to grant your ally an attack. However, there are some builds that can really milk it for what it's worth, such as Polearm Taclords; for them, it's better.

Rousing Assault (PHH 1) - Enhances your healing if you have a high Charisma, and it gives you 2 turns' worth of effect. Sweet for Charisma-based Warlords (everyone else got left out in the cold here).

Viper's Strike (PHB) - While the condition imposed by this At-Will may not come up enough to make it an every-turn choice the way some other At-Wills are, allowing most Defenders to punish shifts without having to resort to their (usually once per round) Defender feature is sweet, as is the ability to turn other Meleers into off-tanks.  

Wolf Pack Tactics (PHB) - Lo, how the mighty have fallen. This At-Will was once an automatic inclusion in every Warlord build; now, the fact of the matter is the benefit is a bit too marginal for that. You really don't need to shift that much every turn to maintain flanking, and the utility of the shift isn't much good after that, making this an MBA in some cases.

*Ranged:*

Paint the Bull's Eye (MP 2) - This is the "I need you to buff me now" Ranged At-Will. While you do take on a damage debt by forsaking your Strength modifier as compared to an RBA, the hit bonus for a nova-ing Striker will easily be worth that loss. Not something you want to do every turn, but you will want to use this power at certain points.

Risky Shot (MP 2) - A basic extra-damage At-Will that makes you grant CA. Given that this is a Ranged attack, you are at a relatively lesser risk of getting thwacked for granting CA. This is a very serviceable bread-and-butter At-Will, but frankly, Paint the Bull's Eye is superior, and you're probably gonna want that Direct the Strike. 

*No Attack:*

Commander's Strike (PHB) - Give your Fighter one more mark, or your Strikers one more crack at the enemy. Works particularly well if your allies have decent Melee basic attacks by default or invest in them via Melee Training, and it has great feat support to make it even better. A great At-Will for quite a few Warlords on the list, though Direct the Strike has stolen some of its thunder.

Direct the Strike (MP 2) - While this may not have the extra damage Commander's Strike does, it has one thing that At-Will has always been lacking: range. I consider them about equal without the feat support, because the fact that you don't have to get close helps some of your party members (like lockdown Fighters and Prime Punisher Melee Rangers) do their job better, and Skirmishing Warlords don't really like Melee range.

Heroic Tier Powers: A Taste of Glory

For the convenience of Warlords everywhere, I've separated the power list on whether the power is Melee, Ranged, can be used by both, can be used of an MBA, or whether it requires no attack roll from you.

*Level 1, Encounter*

A lot of builds will be grabbing different powers that suit their fancy here: Taclords love Warlord's Favor, Skirmishers take Pin Cushion, and Insightful Warlords like Powerful Warning. 
Everyone else will like Vengeance is Mine or *Powerful Warning*, which are actually in the running for every Warlord's attention. Off turn enabling is simply so potent.

*Level 1 Encounter List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Coordinated Offensive (D 381) - You got Wolf Pack Tactics with a slide away for an ally, and a hit bonus if you've burned an _inspiring word_ this Encounter. Um... how about not?

Diabolic Stratagem (D 369) - How the mighty have fallen... While this power has crazy damage potential, unless your DM plays your monsters as retarded or is very respectful of even the most generic mark, it likely won't go off unless you force the enemy to attack you, which is a lot of setup for an Encounter power. Now if you can find a way to force it to attack you this could get interesting, but thats some seriously work...

Guarding Attack (PHB) - Only buffs AC, and only against the target. Lame. *Marginally* better for Inspiring Warlords

Hammer and Anvil (PHB) - The classic "I attack + ally attacks" power, it's still good, but there are somewhat better choices here.

Leaf on the Wind (PHB) - What was the last time switching places with the target was of any tactical significance? Yeah... At least the damage is above an MBA's.

Luring Focus (MP) - An MBA in damage terms that pulls another enemy to you somewhat. Requires some not-always-attainable early Charisma, and the sturdiness to survive a concentrated enemy assault, too. Not unsalvageable if you're lacking in the "force fireball formation" department, but not a world-beater either.

Myrmidon Formation (MP) - Clustering for 5 THP? Pass.

Nimble Footwork (MP) - Shift for you, shift for an ally, and a hit. At least the damage is better than an At-Will's...

Seize the Upper Hand (MP 2) - By itself, this power is pretty good... provided you can maintain CA . Given that the target can shift out of a flanking position and thus ruin the buff for your allies, this will likely require an additional power to be truly viable, which reduces its appeal somewhat.

Shielded Assault (MP 2) - Swing + AC bonus for you and any adjacent ally. Solid, but not exceptional.
 
Tactician's Invitation (D 384) - A vanilla attack that offers one of several effects. Decent.

Warlord's Favor (PHB) - Swing + big attack buff for an ally. This is nova setup at its purest, and definitely the Taclord's consensus choice.

*Ranged:*

Hammer Formation (MP 2) - The drawback is that forces Ranged Warlords to wield a Heavy Thrown weapon in order to work. The good news is that it's a good buff for the party. A solid choice overall, but not a #1 pick by any stretch of the imagination.

Pin Cushion (MP 2) - Pure Ranged (or even Ranged-heavy) parties are rare in my experience, so this rider won't see the play it needs to see its potential realized. It's still plenty awesome, since it does buff you. If you have one of those parties, take this and don't look back.

Race the Arrow (MP 2) - Swing from you + swing from an ally is nice, especially with the Skirmishing extra damage rider. Even better if your party is graced with a dedicated charger.

*Melee or Ranged:*

Overwhelming Force Trap (D 384) - Turning an ally's basic attack into an At-Will and dazing sounds nice, but what was the last time your allies made a basic attack outside of an OA (which depends on the enemy)? It can be used occasionally to let a range charge or such, but the beauty of the power comes on OAs. An enemy moves and triggers an OA? BAM, turn over. I'll take that type of action denial, even if this power doesn't measure up to some of the big ones at this level.


*No Attack:*

Powerful Warning (MP 2) - You essentially give your ally the ability to use Disruptive Strike if you're an Insightful Warlord. Far too good to pass up for them.

*Provocative Order (D 381)* - An ally gets a charge with extra damage. *Better* if you have someone who likes to charge.



*MBA Triggered:*


Vengeance is Mine (MP 2) - Did I read this correctly? TWO out-of-turn attacks in response to getting hit? Awesomesauce, especially because Ranged characters don't have to worry about provoking OA's by using it (you can't make OA's during your own turn).
[/sblock]

*Level 1, Daily*

This level has more established directions for Warlords: most Intelligence-based Melee Warlord will grab Lead the Attack, whereas Skirmishers like Relentless Wounding. Everyone else should gravitate toward Lamb to the Slaughter.

*Level 1 Daily List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Bastion of Defense (PHB) - A swing with a defense bonus and some THP for everyone. A good defensive power, though likely not what most Warlords are looking for right now.

Calculated Assault (MP) - A decent damage buff, but you can only apply it to one ally, and the attack's damage sucks. Plus, that target is gonna be gone for that damage bump is meaningful. Nah.

*Concentrated Attack (MP)* - A swing for you, and a beefed-up swing for an ally. It can be nice, but it's not quite at the level of other powers here.

Create a Target (MP 2) - I don't like the fact that you can save out of the effect (so you essentially have 1-2 turns of this effect in most cases), but this can be a pretty nice effect if it lasts. With some forced movement _*this can be really strong*_, so keep that in mind

Expert Timing (MP 2) - Lower-than-average damage, AND all it does is grant +1 speed? Huh?

Fearless Rescue (MP) - Fluff gold and a sweet extra attack, but the trigger basically means you failed at your job. Don't plan on failing, especially when this power encourages you to kill yourself on the way to aid you ally.

Lamb to the Slaughter (D 381) - Can provide up to three free charges against the same target in one turn. Now that's what I call focus fire. Without dedicated chargers, or people with decent charges even, it *falls*, potentially *far*.

Lead by Example (MP) - Better on a miss than on a hit. Huh? I hate these types of powers

Lead the Attack (PHB) - If you're Int-based and Melee, this power will grant your allies a HUGE bonus to hit a target for a turn. While the duration is limited, the bonus is big enough to allow your allies to land those encounter-swinging blows.

Leader's Instincts (MP 2) - Essentially a slightly stronger Hammer and Anvil, with Reliable. Solid, I guess. But reliable powers suck.

Orchestrated Offensive (D 384) - Three shots (one from you), but only one of them can hit a given target. The lack of focus-fire potential holds it back somewhat, though.

Pin the Foe (PHB) - A decent mobility denial effect coupled with solid damage. Meh.

White Raven Onslaught (PHB) - Swing + slide every time you or an ally hits. Can be really solid if used correctly, but it doesn't rise far enough above until AgileOp to make this a worthy pick. And then, you have better dailies. 

*Ranged:*

Inspiring Shot (MP 2) - A Reliable Ranged shot that buffs your healing. I don't like it.

Relentless Wounding (MP 2) - A shot that gives your allies a stat in damage for the encounter. Good enough for me. Save this for a solo fight.

*No Attack:*

Destructive Surprise (D 384) - While the fact that you don't have to attack is cute, it doesn't have a real effect to salivate over.
[/sblock]

*Level 2, Utility*

This level has 3 basic groups of characters: Intelligence-based Warlords grab Adaptive Stratagem, Inspired Warlords grab Inspired Belligerence, and everyone else picks between Cunning Adjustment, Knight's Move, Martial Cascade, and Spur to Action.

*Level 2 Utility List*
[sblock]
Adaptive Stratagem (MP) - Damage bonus for an ally if you like Int, save bonuses if you're Cha, and both if you're a Resourceful Warlord. Sweet move.

Aid the Injured (PHB) - While I like healing powers as much as the next guy, this is so much worse than your Inspiring Word that I can't recommend it in good faith.

Covering Maneuver (MP) - Some nice shuffling of position and marks when someone in your party uses second wind. The problem lies in that without a Dwarf, that's unreliable. With a Dwarf, this is a solid power; otherwise, not so much.

Crescendo of Violence (PHB) - Laughably weak. Avoid like the plague.

Cunning Adjustment (D 384) - A free shift and CA against an enemy for performing one of the basic functions of a D&D character? Sweet.

Encouraging Boost (MP 2) - A nice benefit for the average character, it loses some of its luster if you play it on a Dwarven ally or if you're knee-deep in Melee, since using it will provoke an OA.

Flash of Insight (MP 2) - Knocking prone is nice, as is a push, but the power is just average overall. Still, if you're in need of forced movement...

Hasty Alert (MP 2) - A good defensive buff against surprised rounds. It can see use. But surprise rounds tend to be really rare, since they're such a game changer.

Heroic Effort (MP) - A hefty bonus for your allies if you stay Bloodied. You get some THP to make it more palatable than it sounds. If you have the luxury of a party who can watch your back, this is actually quite good.

Inspired Belligerence (MP) - Godlike for Inspiring Warlords; no one else should even touch it.

Knight's Move (PHB) - Trade in your move action for an ally to use his. Nice, especially once you've established the position you'll be occupying most of the encounter. Important to note here, you give them a MOVE ACTION, not a move, so they could Oath, Quarry, Curse, Minor Action attack, etc. 

Martial Cascade (D 384) - A turn of a Taclord's AP beneft. Not as good for Taclords, but everyone else likely wants a taste.

Motivated Recovery (MP) - With a Dwarf, this is solid; otherwise, it's a bit too tame for my tastes.

Reckless Opportunity (MP) - You only give the CA if the ally's initiative wins. Pass.

Repositioning Command (MP) - A small shift for essentially your whole party. Can tip things in your favor on occasion, but it's not worth being a Daily.

Rub Some Dirt on It (MP) - It's about somone's surge value in THP now, but bear in mind it scales very poorly, and should thus be retrained out for something else as quickly as it becomes useless.

Shake it Off (PHB) - A minor action save with a bonus is nice to keep your allies up on their feet. With the advent of Mark of Healing, this is obsolete, but it maintains its current rating because not everyone has access to that feat. And warlords are pretty terrible at granting saves.

Spur to Action (MP 2) - A reroll plus Combat Leader make it virtually impossible for you not to dominate the initiative order, and it's also great for those who didn't take Combat Leader.
[/sblock]

*Level 3, Encounter*

This level has the feel of a barren desert with few oases: a lot of powers don't rise up to the challenge, so you'll see groups of Warlords pick more or less the same thing. Insightful Warlords get No Gambit Is Wasted, Inspiring Warlords get Warlord's Strike, and Skirmishers likely grab  Martial Doom. The rest of the Warlords will likely gravitate toward Devastating Offensive. However I suggest anyone take a look at *Powerful Warning *or *Vengeance is Mine* since off-turn enabling is that good.

* Level 3 Encounter List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Battering Command (MP 2) - While I like inconveniencing my opponents, this is weaker than Hammer and Anvil. Nah...

Bloody Ending (MP) - I don't like the condition for the attack, but you can't really complain about anything else if you're a Resourceful Warlord. A solid pick.

Devastating Offensive (D 381) - Essentially Hammer and Anvil with some repositioning shenanigans rolled in, it carries minor buffs for Taclords and Resourceful Warlords as icing.

Dicey Predicament (MP) - A condition to be able to use the power (one you never want to be in), for a benefit that really isn't "all that".

Flattening Charge (MP) - If you hit, you knock them down (CA for you). If not, CA for them. Swingy, but it can be effective. The ability to hit Fort and regen the power for Bravuralords opens up some potentially decent charge spam. If you need to be a fill in striker, this is *perhaps worthy of a look?*

Follow Me In (MP) - A charge for you, and some charge incentive for an ally. OK, I guess. But dedicated chargers will have the badge, and anyone else isn't gonna have a real stellar charge.

Hold the Line (PHB) - Lame damage, and an effect that requires clustering. Very corner-case.

Inspire Resilience (MP 2) - A swing, then a buff for one or more adjacent allies. Solid enough, but there's nothing special.

Inspiring War Cry (PHB) - Swing + saving throw for an ally. Pretty uninspiring, ironically enough. Just take the level 2 utility!

Interrupting Strike (D 384) - A swing, then you lay on a mini-Disruptive Strike if you don't get attacked. A few questions though. 1st- Why do you want to get attacked? 2nd- Why don't your allies have a suite of off-turn attacks? At this level, the 2nd may not be true, but I consider this horrendously conditional, and dislike it.

No Gambit Is Wasted (MP 2) - Another great Insightful Warlord power, it not only gives an ally a do-over, it inserts an attack of its own, and all this happens outside your turn. If your allies have really dominant daily powers, then this should be something you take a serious glance at.

Road to Victory (D 381) - The initial attack offers a shift, and a condition for more shifting. Solid enough, should you need such drastic repositioning on a regular basis.

Set the Trap (D 384) - Yeah, um, how about no? This is way too many conditions for +3 to damage.

Shielding Retaliation (MP) - This is an off-turn attack, but seriously, the DM should already be going after you. Helping him with that is a BAD IDEA!

Steel Monsoon (PHB) - A hit with a minor shift for most of the party is solid, but there are nicer goodies here.

Warlord's Strike (PHB) - Now this is a nice power! It's a sizable damage buff against one target, with no other strings attached for *Inspiring Warlords*. A good pick for them, though this level has competition.

*Ranged:*

Staggering Shot (MP 2) - A swing that offers knockdown after the first move the target makes, as well as a hefty push. Solid, I guess, but mostly by virtue of the push.

*Melee or Ranged:*

Deadly Distraction (MP 2) - A solid ability that keeps enemies out of your face and straight to their doom. Not provoking OA's has some movement implications apart from the "I can shoot in the face now" strategy. A decent pick, but not terrible impressive

Martial Doom (D 384) - +5 damage on AP's and CA against a target makes this a very spiffy nova setup power.
[/sblock]

*Level 5, Daily*

Level 5 actually has a pretty strong list. However, three choices stand above the rest in my mind. Melee Warlords looking for more offensive output will likely want Staggering Spin, whereas those seeking to add healing power to their repertoire will go for Stand the Fallen. As for Ranged Warlords, Create Opportunity dominates here.

* Level 5 Daily List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

A Rock and a Hard Place (MP) - This power is only at its most effective if you're a Taclord (if you're not, this power is *Trash*) with a Defender ally who has enough AC to help you trigger this (Plate + Shield, Swordmage, that kind of deal). If you have that ally, this is very powerful. Still good otherwise, though.

Bait the Hook (D 381) - A swing that gives an ally a sizable advantage over the target. Its being (save ends) and only working for one ally holds it back though. You want your dailies to do more, and last longer.

Brave Warriors (MP 2) - A charge that gives allies a hit bonus for charging for the rest of the encounter. A bit corner-case, but that is offset by that charging is actually some characters' bread and butter strategy. But its only +1, which is pretty lame...

Directed Combat (D 384) - The good news is that there's almost no situation in which this power will not be useful. The bad news is that you're likely not gonna wring that much use out of it compared to other powers on this list. Serviceable, though not a higher-echelon power.

Exemplar of Action (MP 2) - Though your damage contribution on the initial attack leaves something to be desired and it grants a save to get out, this is quite the effect cocktail: weakening, CA, and granting 5 extra damage can be devastating before the enemy has a chance to escape. I do hate tacking bonuses onto save ends effects though, since the power you WANT to use this on (a solo or elite), will shake this off, leaving a bad taste in your mouth.

I've Got Your Back (MP 2) - You give adjacent allies a bonus equivalent to wearing a Heavy Shield after a solidly damaging initial attack. Wasn't this similar to an encounter power?

Pike Hedge (MP) - Triggers outside your turn (weak damage on the initial attack, though), and leaves a soft control effect for the duration of the encounter. I don't think the damage is enough to be a real deterrent, and it requires a Polearm to boot. However, if you can add things like vulnerability and Radiant One damage it certainly jumps to *pretty damn good*. However thats a really niche case, and thus I can't recommend this power.

*Rousing Call (D 381)* - Some action advantage for prone foes, and some saving throws for those who are down for the count. While a bit corner-case, the situation where it's useful is good to plan for. Look at Stand the Fallen...

Staggering Spin (MP) - Attacks in an area, and can help set up free attacks. If you're looking for Melee offense at this level, this is probably what you'll take.

Stand the Fallen (PHB) - Holy mass healing, Batman! This can turn a bleak situation into a fair fight in one fell swoop, and even comes in with some decent damage on the hit, too.

Surging Assault (D 384) - Nowhere near as powerful as Stand the Fallen, due to the ridiculously short range. However the bonus to all defenses from second wind is a perk. Terrible if you have Dwarves in your party, for the aforementioned reason.

*Terrain Dominance (DSH) - *The strength of this power is entirely contigent upon your parties ability to generate massive amounts of difficult terrain, and have a hearty amount of forced movent. With that, it becomes a *solid power*, without it *this is trash.*

Turning Point (PHB) - This looks just like Inspiring War Cry... but as a Daily. No.

Villain's Nightmare (PHB) - An accurate entry hit, and the possibility of canceling normal movement. Usually not that useful because if an enemy really wants to get away from you, shift-charge is an option you cannot account for.

*Ranged:*

Archery Commander (MP 2) - Not provoking OA's on Ranged attacks lifts a lot of restrictions on where you can move in a given encounter, and thus deserves to be regarded highly, especially in a Ranged-heavy party. Plus, it deals solid damage, too.

Create Opportunity (MP 2) - A very effective enhancement of an ally's damage output while delivering damage of your own. Beautiful.

Situational Advantage (MP) - Requires a Heavy Thrown weapon (boo), and the effect only lasts one turn, and even then it's conditional. All that being said, jump through all the hoops and a powerful buff awaits. Too many if's and/or but's for my taste, but still solid.

*No Attack:*

Scent of Victory (MP) - A conditional targeting power, but it can be nasty if set up properly. Worth a look.
[/sblock]

*Level 6, Utility*

This level has one major theme: most of the great powers here focus on healing. Intelligence-based Warlords like Reorient the Axis, whereas Inspiring Warlords pick up the awesome Rousing Words here. Everyone else can go for that, or choose between *Dragon's Tenacity*, Inspiring Reaction, Invigorating Shout, Martial Vigor, and Stand Tough (though bear in mind, the last one will need retraining out at Paragon because of how poorly it scales). 

*Level 6 Utility List*
[sblock]
Anchor the Line (MP 2) - A decent action advantage power to help an ally. Unfortunately, the range blows.

Back to Back (D 384) - While it's thematically cool, flanking will net you combat advantage for a better attack bonus. It can shine in certain situations, but if you're in one of them, you may be in a pickle that +1 to hit doesn't quite solve.

Dragon's Tenacity (PHH 2) - Read this a couple times. You don't need to be bloodied for it to affect you, and so it's a really solid buff for you (a bit bigger if you're a Dragonborn) and for all bloodied allies. One of the best utilities at this level, simply because you NEED to hit with many of your powers.

Encouraging Stance (MP) - Some solid THP granting for Bloodied allies, but why grant THP when you can heal and be done with it?

Form a Line (MP 2) - A decent AC buff... provided you don't deviate from an 8-square wall zone. This will cause problems for your group to get around sooner or later. And I hate standard action utilities on the Warlord when you have a ton of better things to be doing with your standard.

Forward Observer (MP) - The effect is so marginal, it's just not worth selecting.

Get Down! (D 384) - Though it is conditional, a free shift with a Stealth check can be a nice boost for some allies.

Guide the Charge (PHB) - Adds a smidgen of damage and a push to a charge as an Encounter powers, but it triggers before the charge hits. Uninspiring.

Guileful Switch (MP) - While Delaying your turn will usually accomplish the same things this power will, it does have some conditional advantages, such as when you are incapacitated by some reason. Not enough to consider it a viable choice after the errata, though.

Inspiring Reaction (PHB) - Healing outside your turn? Very nice. Be aware of its only weakness (short range), and you should be able to use this power very well.

Invigorating Shout (MP 2) - So... instead of having to SPEND a healing surge to regain HP, you regain the use of one AND heal? No wonder it's a Daily...However its outclassed by other powers at this level.

Leader's Intercession (D 381) - A good pick for sturdier Warlord builds, the only real downer here is the lame range. But I don't like my leader taking hits, you already should accrue enough aggro.

Martial Vigor (D 384) - You heal, and anyone that burns an AP will heal as well. A bit more thought-intensive than the average Utility power, but it has a higher ceiling than the vast majority of Utility powers.

Phalanx Formation (MP) - Clustering for +1 AC and Reflex. While good at evoking fluff-rich ancient Greek mental pictures, the mechanics themselves are lacking.

Polearm Vault (D 369) - Essentially the ability to leafrog the enemy in 4 squares of movement, with no OA protection. Lame.

Quick Step (PHB) - +2 speed for an ally as an encounter-long benefit is solid enough.

Reassuring Gesture (MP 2) - A decent THP buff as a present for your healing ability.

Reorient the Axis (MP 2) - In a word, wow. Your allies get to turn the battlefield on its head every encounter if you're Intelligence-based, which is one hell of a benefit to have.

Rousing Words (MP) - Two healing surges at a time will go a long way toward healing just about anybody, especially when Inspiring Warlords get an extra healing rider on top. A no-brainer for them. Bordering on *Sky Blue.*

Stand Fast (D 381) - The ability to negate forced movement every encounter is of dubious play value IMHO, but if you do need it, it's golden.

Stand Tough (PHB) - A mass healing effect that doesn't consume healing surges (woot)! However, this does scale very poorly because of the fact that it's surgeless, so if you pick it, be aware that it has an expiration date somewhere in Paragon Tier.

Tactical Supervision (MP) - The only reason it's halfway decent is because of the option of buffing a basic attack's roll, and that's not enough if you ask me.

Tempting Target (MP) - Essentially, you stick your own neck out for the good of the team. If you're a Bravelord, this isn't that much of a gamble, thanks to some decent HP gaining riders.
[/sblock]

*Level 7, Encounter*

This marks a point of great divergence for Warlords: most builds will gravitate to a different power here. Insightful Warlords continue their tradition of powerful out-of-turn Encounter powers in Join the Crowd. Intelligence-based Warlords are partial to On My Mark. Inspiring Warlords could look at *Withering Courage*. The only builds seeming left out in the cold are Bravura Warlords some Resourceful Warlords, so they either take one of the powers above and live with the fact they get no special riders on it (not the worst deal), or they explore new capabilities with Fierce Reply or Sudden Motivation.

* Level 7 Encounter List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Deadly Returns (MP) - An attack with an "insurance policy" attack attached. Why do this when other powers guarantee the second attack will happen?

Fierce Reply (MP 2) - A very good Defender impersonation, complete with extra damage and a shift. A pretty cool thing to have. Could see use on a Striker Hybrid too.

Join the Crowd (MP 2) - Oh, man, is this nasty. Not only does the originator of the attack worry less about where he places the attack because you'll force a target in, it's an attack that occurs out of turn and even carries a buff for Insightful Warlords. A bit party-dependent, but a *very awesome* ability to have in those parties.

Lion's Roar (PHB) - An attack with a heal attached. While plain as vanilla ice cream, there is no such thing as too much healing.

Martial Excitation (D 384) - You get Skirmishing Presence Lite, after a rather lackluster attack. The shifting benefit is good compensation, but not enough to make up for the kind of lame initial swing. Most of the time this doesn't measure up, but if you need mobility...

Phalanx Assault (MP) - Clustering is usually not worth the buff this carries. Skip. Maybe worthy with Sigil Carver this could *improve*, but even then I can't suggest it.

Provoke
Overextension (MP) - Basically Brash Assault's bigger, meaner brother. It buffs you against the enemy's attack (which is forced to happen) and buffs your ally's reprisal attack. The Bravura rider is necessary to make this tradeoff worth it. But I don't really like Brash Assault, and I feel like except under abnormal circumstances (your defender is a Knight, for example), this isn't going to be better than Hammer and Anvil. Now, if you play under ridiculous circumstances of your DM throwing out constant status effects frequently messing with mark punishment, then this certainly *jumps up in rating. *

Sacrificial Lure (MP) - It slaps on an AC penalty, but deals good damage and has a nice attack buff attached. Solid enough.

Stirring Force (MP) - Mass saves are rather hard to come by at this point, so this has something unique going for it. The range bites, but if you need this, it's here.

Sudden Motivation (MP 2) - An extra move action for your whole party can help wreak all sorts of tactical havoc. Something to consider. Clutch if you support builds that need lots of minors the get started.

Sunder Armor (PHB) - I give this a neutral rating, but it can go from useless to a godsend, depending on how much the dice gods favor you the turn you use it.

Surprise Attack (PHB) - A swing from you, and one with CA for an ally. Taclords get a hefty buff for their ally's attack to seal the deal. A solid enough power for me to give it a top-tier rating.

Surround Foe (PHB) - The effect will rarely accomplish a flanking position that Wolf Pack Tactics wouldn't have gotten you, and it doesn't do anything else. Very marginal.

Threatening Presence (D 381) - A decent power that shines when dealing with pesky enemy Soldiers. Decent enough.

Together We Survive (MP 2) - A small amount of THP for hitting the target for a turn. Very underwhelming.

War of Attrition (MP) - A hefty damage bonus to At-Wills and basic attacks (which can affect any attack you grant if it's done outside your turn) for a turn, though the attack is small. After the errata, this packs nowhere near the punch it once did and should be avoided.

Wild Runner Strike (D 375) - Imposes difficult terrain on your enemy, removes it from your allies, and deals damage. A pretty solid mix of abilities.

Withering Courage (D 381) - You impose a penalty on attack rolls that is cumulative with ally attacks, and your allies get a boost out of it as well if you're Bravura or Inspiring. A neat power, and very cool if you're building a Warlord with a good array of control elements.

*Melee or Ranged:*

General's Gift (MP 2) - A decent ability that lets your ally heal with your surges. Better for Skirmishers and Con-based Bravelords, simply because they're more likely to have the surges to spare. But come on, you're usually getting the living daylights kicked out of you anyways.

On My Mark (MP 2) - An attack from you (Melee or Ranged), which grants your ally an attack (with a bonus if you hit). Skirmishers also get a nice shift to put the ally in position. A very nice and easy-to-use power. The best Ranged power of the level.

Tactician's Favor (D 384) - You get a collection of decent buffs after a generic attack. Decent enough.

*No Attack:*

Friendly Fire (D 384) - Given the strength of Encounter powers at this level, something as hit-or-miss as an enemy attacking another enemy when it misses a member of your party is gonna have a ceiling below that of some others on this list.
[/sblock]

*Level 9, Daily*

This is actually a pretty bare-bones level for Warlords: you're probably looking to get *Warlord's Recovery*, though Melee has additional options in Ready the Charge or Iron Dragon Charge. Either way, this is probably the first of your Warlord Dailies to get retrained out.

* Level 9 Daily List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

*Blood Designation (MP)* - A decent hit, and an ongoing + CA combo package. Rather lackluster, since the targets you really want to hit with this will be the first ones out of it.

Caging Glaive (D 369) - A decently damaging hit, and it has a solid mobility-denial ability. That being said, you probably want to work with a Defender while using this power; otherwise, the enemy will just come after you. And that will already happen so I don't care for this.

Dangerous Leader (MP 2) - A decently damaging charge power, with some free healing for all your allies every time you charge. Hard to realize its full potential since most Walords can't really spam charge attacks; if you can, this is quite good, especially if you can buff the healing.

Denying Mark (MP) - A nice "Elite/Solo control" power, its only flaw is that the enemies it affects the most have the best chance of shaking off the effect, which is pretty huge flaw IMO.

Disheartening Flurry (MP) - While -2 to saves for the encounter is a bit stronger than it used to be thanks to the fall of the Orbizard, it's still not enough to justify this rather marginal power. Still, it could see some use in a control heavy party but I can't recommend it.

Force of Fellowship (MP 2) - An attack that deals more damage for every Inspiring Word you've busted out, and recharges one of them. It's rather unimpressive right now, but it gets better for builds who attach buffs to their Inspiring Word, though not enough to make it a top choice.

Iron Dragon Charge (PHB) - Free charges for your ally when you charge for the whole encounter (makes certain characters very happy). Find a way to charge every round (easier said than done), and this is fantastic.

Knock them Down (PHB) - If you're looking for control, this is likely the power for you. Your allies' participation is a bit limited by the fact that it only permits MBA's, but it's still very strong. Still, its only prone...

Ready the Charge (MP 2) - This requires some serious setup to be successful, but can be pretty nasty if you put in the *work for it*. Not a top choice, but not a bad power, either.

Shift the Field (D 384) - This has a weaker effect than L1's Orchestrated Offensive for your allies, in exchange for some extra daamge. I'm not sold.

Teachable Moment (D 381) - A bad power, it gives out damage buffs when you hit and attack buffs when you miss. A bit unreliable as to what you're giving out on a round-by-round basis, and when you're doing well its a single +3 damage? Yuck.

White Raven Strike (PHB) - A decent THP buffer for two allies, plus some solid damage from you. Underwhelming.

*Ranged:*

Eviscerating Shot (MP 2) - A Reliable shot for decent damage and a persistent combat advantage effect. Really? I expect more from a daily.

Stay on Target (MP) - While it does attack outside your turn and grant free attacks (yay!), it requires a Heavy Thrown wepaon and the attacks must be Ranged, forcing most members in the average party to prepare specifically to take advantage of it (boo). Average overall.

*Melee or Ranged:*

Tactical Withdrawal (MP 2) - Disallowing OA's is good, and the damage is decent, but I'm not really sure the shifting effect is what you want, most of the time. A very average daily, but most at this level are sadly.

*No Attack:*

Awakened Wrath (D 381) - A decent power to use when your party Defender is bogged down by enemies and you need help. However, if your Defender is bogged down by enemies and you need help anyway, something weird is going on, unless you got Bloodied helping him bring them down. A strange power, and not what I'm looking for in terms of daily

*Coordinated Assault (D 384)* - 2 allies shift, followed by an attack that knocks prone. Would be better if it allowed for focus firing, but as it is, it's solid but unexceptional.

Warlord's Recovery (MP) - Recovering your best encounter power + letting your ally use his best encounter power one more time has a pretty good shot of trumping the effect of most Dailies here, which is why I give this a good rating. YMMV, though.
[/sblock]

*Level 10, Utility*

Time for more hard choices: this is one of the strongest Utility fields for any class, at any level. *Tactical Orders *and its sweet movement enabling is my pick, though Instant Planning is a great choice for Charisma-based Warlords, and Intelligence-based Warlords could take Tactical Shift, and *Unintended Feint* is also on the table. *Rallying Deflection *is also fantastic, if you can use it well (I never could). That being said, the field is strong enough for you to find something good in almost every power.

*Level 10 Utility List*
[sblock]
Bolstering Shout (MP) - A nice way to heal en masse, though its value is lesser for Dwarf allies.

Covering Fire (MP 2) - Helps get your allies out of the Controller's nuke zones. Can see use, but tell your Controllers to stop sucking!

Defensive Rally (PHB) - Essentially mass second wind with a save attached, except it only burns up your standard action. Leave this to the clerics.

Draw Their Eyes (D 381) - While a damage bonus is always nice, especially when it keys off your main stat, having to get marked and give up CA for it is quite the balancing factor. Also, it only lasts a turn (rare indeed is the Warlord who can make enough attacks in one turn to make this worthwhile).

Ease Suffering (PHB) - Ongoing damage is not enough of a concern to grab a Daily Utility specifically to counteract it, especially because it can be, you know, saved against.

Instant Planning (MP) - If Charisma is your secondary attribute of choice, this is a big-time accuracy buff that can let your allies put the encounter on its head. A very strong pick.

Judicious Action (D 384) - Getting a do-over on an action point is nice to have, even if it is just once per day. Tactical Warlords likely have little need for it, given that it is exceedingly unlikely for the ally to miss an AP sequence with them around. This might be nice if you have a Warchanter in the party, but its uses are niche.

Marked Revelation (MP) - A pretty cool effect... until you realize it burns up your standard action. Avoid like the plague.

Rallying Deflection (MP) - Is this really a Utility power? It grants an attack! And a charge at that! A very nice pickup, since you're bound to get shot at sooner or later. I always struggled to use this but if you can reliably, love it!

Strength of Conviction (MP 2) - Mass healing that enhances your other healing abilities. Very nice.

Strider Stance (MP) - Pick up a damage bonus as part of your shift, or allow an ally to do the same. Serviceable.

Tactical Orders (MP 2) - A fantastic advancement Utility that can be used every encounter.

Tactical Shift (PHB) - Once per day, prevent an attack from ever hitting your ally. I don't like daily utilities but this one can certainly see use.

Unintended Feint (MP) - A reroll with CA for an ally. Again, I don't like daily utilities, but saving Blade Cascade is usually important.

Warlord's Denial (D 381) - A very nice mass-saving power. Obsolete if you can take the Mark of Healing feat, though. Still, mass saves can be crucial.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 24, 2015)

*Originally posted by zelink551:*

Paragon Tier Powers: Visions of Glory

For the convenience of Warlords everywhere, I've separated the power list on whether the power is Melee, Ranged, can be used by both, can be used of an MBA, or whether it requires no attack roll from you.

*Level 13, Encounter*

This level has a clear winner to me, and that is the automatic critical hit generation that is *Death from Two Sides*. If that doesn't work for you, (read, there is something wrong with you) there's a large list of quite good powers, including *Beat them into the Ground*, *Grim Mark*, *Headstrong Bravery*, to name a few.

* Level 13 Encounter List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Beat Them into the Ground (PHB) - So... you get a more party-friendly version of Knock them Down, as an Encounter power. This gives a Taclord a nice bit of control muscle to flex.

Bolstering Blow (PHB) - An attack with a moderate amount of THP for an ally attached. Seriously, have you seen the other powers at this level?

Defensive Offense (MP 2) - A bigger version of Phalanx Assault. Still a bad idea.

Denying Smite (PHB) - A nice power to keep enemies off your allies, but its far too specific for my liking (one ally, one enemy). Someone may be able to use this well, but I don't care for it.

Fearsome Thrust (D 381) - An accurate (weapon v. NAD) swing with a decent slide and CA for an ally. Usable, but pretty meh.

Fury of the Sirocco (PHB) - A close burst for weak damage and a slide. While it's unlikely to show up on the Melee Warlord's radar, a Ranged Warlord can use it as a "get off me" tool. Still, if you're that afraid of getting mobbed tell your party to be better, or grab different utilities/item powers. These paragon tier encounter slots are far too valuable.

Grim
Mark (MP) - A very nice power, it allows you to shift in, hit, daze, and mark, and just walk out if you haven't burned your move action, since a dazed creature can't take OA's. A very solid surgical strike for Resourceful Warlords, who attach a damage buff to it. Without the rider its just an *average power.*

Headstrong Bravery (MP) - You ram your way in for solid damage, impose a mark, and grant allies a huge damage bonus if you're a Bravelord. Who cares if you grant CA? It is a great nova enabler, which is always good in my book. Similar to the power above, I *like this less *without the rider.

Hope's Renewal (MP 2) - An attack that gives you a marginal buff for your Inspiring Word. Wha...?

Invitational
Assault (D 381) - Hammer and Anvil, but with a big slide attached and some riders for Bravelords and Taclords. At this point in your career, you probably have enough of this style of power (and ones very similar in power level), but it's serviceable if you want more. If you can use this power well, then you can certainly use Death from Two Sides better.

Jarring Assault (D 381) - A decent hit with a penalty whose riders vary if you're Inspiring or Resourceful. Decent.

Malebranche's Pull (D 369) - Essentially, you get a slightly more damaging version of what most Polearm users manipulate their At-Wills into doing. Pretty bad in my opinion. If you want to play with Polearm Momentum, play a different class.

Unified in Blood (MP) - Your ally gets bloodied, your opponent gets thumped. A nice power to have, especially because it basically doesn't require setup to use. Downgraded because I don't like planning for failure.

Ventured Gains (MP) - The fact of the matter is that this power not only requires setup, but it also requires you to know your opponent's HP total in order to milk it for maximum effect. Unless you're psychic or your DM lets you know HP totals on-demand (seriously, who plays with a DM like that?), this is likely not for you.

Withdrawal Gambit (MP) - A mass save for everyone after some solid damage, followed by a shift. Mass saves are nice, but the tight radius of this power really hurts it, regardless of the improvement of the rider.

*Ranged:*

Signal the Charge (MP 2) - A swing that enables a charge or an MBA, with a hefty bonus to Skirmishers. That said, it's not all that much better than L1's Race the Arrow.

*No Attack:*

Befuddling
Cry (MP) - This works as a mobility enabler: allies with decent MBA's can move with impunity thanks to this power, and it could even result in more attacks with the redirection. But really, how often are your allies provoking? The answer is the usefulness of this power

Blade Burst Trap (D 384) - While this power is a bit conditional, especially given that the daze might not last long enough for your party to take advantage of it, but dropping an attack against each adjacent enemy can be nasty, especially if the attack is taken by the party Defender.

*Bolstering Insight (MP 2)* - It offers +1 defense on the trigger over Powerful Warning, and some nice extra damage on the attack, but it doesn't trigger if the attack hits the target anyway. For this reason, it's bad for a non-Insightful Warlord, and even they may not want to take the gamble anyway. Powerful Warning is far more desireable than this, since you can recharge that and hang onto it far more easily (Reserve Manuever comes to mind). Additionally, the oppourtunity cost (not taking Death from Two Sides, or even some others at this level), is too high to recommend a power that is likely worse than something you gained in early heroic.

Impromptu Attack (MP 2) - Requires some serious setup, but this is focus firing at its prime. A pretty cool choice for Insightful Warlords, or some lazylords.

Pincer Maneuver (MP) - Two attacks that allow a shift before they happen, with hefty bonuses if you are a Bravelord and can maneuver your allies into a flanking position. It's between this or the above power for most lazylords at this level, and both are solid powers.

*MBA Triggered:*

Death from Two Sides (MP 2) - Manufacturing criticals results in some pretty potentially amazing damage, even on a plain old MBA. To boot, it gets even better as time goes on and your ally's MBA's start packing on a bit more muscle. Toss in a Helm of Heroes (maybe) and things start getting nuts. I should also note that this plays well with Hybrids (Eldtrich Strike, Overwhelming Strike, etc.) Really freaking close to Gold.
[/sblock]

*Level 15, Daily*

A decent field of Daily powers, *War Master's Assault *is probably going to see the most use, especially if you have at least a +2 modifier in Charisma. Intelligence-based Melee Warlords may like Anticipate Attack, but the situationality can be off putting. Resourceful Warlords (or anyone that feels they need more healing/save granting) are going to enjoy the mass healing and mass saves of Infectious Determination. After that, the field thins somewhat. Skirmishers likely want Comrade in Arms, whereas Insightful Warlords will likely go for Renew the Troops.

* Level 15 Daily List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Anticipate Attack (MP) - While this does require setup for maximum effectiveness, it is an out-of-turn attack that can outright negate a hit made against you from the edge of an opponent's reach, and you can get a few extra attacks from your allies if they're adjacent (with bonuses if you're a Taclord). Situational as all hell, but it can be very potent.

Arkhosia's Fury (MP) - A charge that lets you hit a different target after you're done. This would be a mediocre Striker power, what are you doing with it?

Band of Fellows (MP 2) - After the errata, War Master's Assault is superior, I'll pass. 

Bravura Charge (MP 2) - Essentially the same as Stand the Fallen, except you trade the extra healing HP for the ability to use it on a charge. Not worth waiting 10 levels for.

Formidable Smash (MP) - A very conditional attack penalty is all that this represents? Unimpressive.

Grim Instruction (MP) - While the debuffs are decent, they can be saved against, which means you can't rely on them lasting too long (the whole point behind a debuffing Daily). Skip this.

Infectious Determination (MP) - Whoa. If you're a Resourceful Warlord, you just brought heavy damage (single-target multiattacking), mass saves with bonuses, and a mass heal with bonuses. Nice.

Make them Bleed (PHB) - Ongoing damage is too unreliable for my taste, and an L15 Daily that only offers a damage buff that doesn't stack with other attacks hitting the target, and only works on one target is worthless in my mind.

Renew the Troops (PHB) - Turning Stand the Fallen's healing into surgeless healing is a strong effect, and thus worth considering. Just make damn sure you hit.

Warlord's Gambit (PHB) - You arrange to take one for the team, by offering free attacks against the target every time he attacks you. Unless you find a way to keep his attention on you, this likely won't work more than once, limiting its appeal. Besides, Warlord's already generate too much aggro. Additionally, it needs to be noted that the target doesn't get to move before the basic attack, meaning its going to be mostly RBAs.

*Ranged:*

Archery Duel (MP 2) - A nicely damaging hit, and a good Ranged reprisal effect for your allies. But the problem is that it requires only one type of attack (ranged), to hit an ally equipped with an RBA. Because of that, I find it remarkably situational, and once it procs once, a monster will probably learn. I'll pass because of this.

Driving Volley (MP 2) - You potentially get a Ranged version of Hammer and Anvil, three different times. Requires a tad of setup for that desired result, but it's still a damn good power.

*Melee or Ranged:*

Call to Action (D 384) - You essentially get a poor man's Stand the Fallen or War Master's Assault, with the edge that your allies get to choose which one they need the most. Nah.

Comrade in Arms (MP 2) - Turn every attack into a buff for an ally in addition to dealing damage, with an entry attack that triggers outside your turn. Very nice, but loses a lot of impact in  the fact that it only modifies a single attack roll, not a turn of attacks.

War Master's Assault (MP) - You give your whole party attacks with bonuses. Super awesome.
[/sblock]

*Level 16, Utility*

After a strong tradition of hard choices for players, Level 16 is a bit of a disappointment: not many powers rise up to the occasion here. If you fight in tight quarters often, you're gonna want Forbidden Ground. Otherwise, Bravelords will want Flanking Stance, Taclords are partial to Decisive Timing, and everybody else takes a gander at Help or Hinder or Kyton's Battledance. A level to forget for the Warlord overall (if you had a hard choice at another level, you may want to take the other alternative here).

*Level 16 Utility List*
[sblock]
Decisive Timing (MP) - Flipping around initiative results can be useful for tactical purposes, and somebody gets a small damage bonus out of the deal if you're a Taclord. Other Warlords are likely not as enthused, though.

Encouraging Remark (MP) - Ugh, standard action utilities are for clerics. This one is rather mediocre too.

Flanking Stance (MP) - Risky goodness for the Bravelords in the audience. Everyone else *s**tays away.*

Forbidden Ground (MP 2) - A nice mobility control power that offers dire consequences if disobeyed. If you're in place where the Melee opponents have no choice but to move through the area or can repeatedly shove people into it, this is much nastier. Note the standard action needed to start this up however.

Help or Hinder (MP 2) - Making (save ends) effects more reliable for your side or less so for your enemy's side is nice. Most of the rating is made in the offensive context; you can play Orbizard with this while outside your turn, as well as support the efforts of such a character, should you happent to be allied with one.

Hero's Defiance (PHB) - Sure, it's an automatic save success. The thing is, all the other powers who grant save bonuses effectively do the same thing, and they don't cost you a standard action to do it. And they aren't dailies

Kyton's Battledance (D 369) - Shifting as a minor action gives you some really nice tactical advantages. 

Pincer Formation (D 384) - This can be a solid power when you're sandwiching your enemy between you and your Defender and don't want to let your opponent get near your squishies. Also nice if you are about to unload something on an enemy and can't waste action to get back to him.

*Press* On Together (MP 2) - This can be very helpful in a party low on saving throws, since it all but ensures the next save will succeed for Charisma based Warlords.

Share the Weight (MP 2) - A "switcheroo" ability that doesn't necessarily involve you. Decent.

Side by Side (MP) - A minor bonus over flanking. However the restrictions on this make it a pain to use well, and thus gets knocked down a bit in my rating.

Warlord's Banner (PHB) - Yeah, I know, it burns up your Standard Action, but it hands out a hit bonus and it's a mass heal. That's worth something.

Warning Shout (MP) - Unless the Ranged attack is at its targeting limit, this likely won't be much good (an attack targets a creature, not a square), and while it may get you out of area attacks, it's not really worth it IMHO.

White Raven Formation (PHB) - You burn a standard action for everyone to move? Didn't you see Reorient the Axis at L6? This is trash.
[/sblock]

*Level 17, Encounter*

I only have three words to say for Melee Warlords here: Hail of Steel. All you really need to know. Even Ranged builds may want to pick it up (thrown weapons work well for this purpose). Barring that, Disabling Missile provides a very strong alternative. Taclords will Lustfully look at *Thunderous Fury*, and should strongly consider it at level 23.

* Level 17 Encounter List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Battle On (PHB) - An attack with mass saves attached. Solid.

Bloody Termination (MP) - It's conditional to the enemy being Bloodied, and all it does is damage? I'll pass.

Deadly Inspiration (MP) - A poor man's War of Attrition, 10 levels later. Nah.

Forced Respect (MP 2) - A nasty 1-2 punch combination outside your turn for an Insightful Warlord. Not quite at the level of Hail of Steel, but it's still a very good power.

Girding Strike (MP) - I can see some niche uses for this, but I don't rate niche very highly.

Hail of Steel (PHB) - So... how does giving your party a whole round of attacks against one target sound? This is one of the prime enabling powers in the Warlord's arsenal; as such, there's no way I can justify your skipping out on it.

Into the Breach! (MP) - A charge that lets an ally charge as well, with a bonus if you're Inspiring. It can be good, especially with a dedicated charger-type in your party.

Thunderous Fury (PHB) - Man, is this nasty. Dazing hands out CA, eliminates OA's, and has action denial consequences. To boot, you layer on a hefty attack buff as a Taclord. One of the few powers at the level of Hail of Steel.

Vanishing Forces (D 384) - This power has the problem that several others on its list do: they assume your party cares about Stealth and that there's somewhere you can hide behind. Not at the same level as some other powers here, frankly.

Warlord's Rush (PHB) - A party-wide move is hardly a bad thing, but Sudden Motivation 10 levels lower did this better (since that was a move action). This lets them move now, but its not enough of an improvement for me to suggest taking this power.

*Ranged:*

Disabling Missile (MP 2) - This is a very awesome power for Ranged Warlords, especially for Skirmishers, as it could conceivably surround the enemy and produce a Hail of Steel-esque effect. Note that it triggers off attacking, so Hypnotism and similar powers can produce a serious beatdown.

Pincer Shot (MP 2) - A classic enabler power, with some repositioning attached. By now, you're probably looking for something more like what the Melee guys got.

*No Attack:*

We Will Not Fail (MP 2) - While you technically DO have to make an attack for this power to occur (you have to miss it), it's still under this category because you don't have to roll to grant said attack after the trigger is met. I dislike planning for failure, and better lazy powers exist in the 13 slot.
[/sblock]

*Level 19, Daily*

The Warlord's power list returns to its winning ways in dramatic fashion at this level: many power choices here are very, very good. I like Victory Surge as the dominant option, it just allows so many extra attacks its hard to underrate. Int-based Melee Warlords will love Break the Tempo as a way to demolish powerful single opponents, whereas End to Games present all Melee Warlords with a very palatable (and powerful) alternative. On the Ranged side of the ball, you get some good powers to choose from, though if even a majority of the people in your party have RBAs, *Unleash Hell* will likely be your pick.

* Level 19 Daily List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Assault of the Ram (MP 2) - While it does have decent damage and it is charge-friendly, CA on a charge is a rather underwhelming benefit, especially if you consider how popular Perma-CA is among charging characters.

Break the Tempo (PHB) - A beautiful power for Int-based Melee Warlords, it gives you a devastating option to exercise against a single enemy, which can take Elites or Solos out of the fight altogether, provided you keep one Minor and one Immediate Action reserved every turn. The action costs are a killer, but this is an awesome power.

Dance on Their Graves (MP 2) - Essentially, you give everyone CA against the target for the rest of the encounter. Given the existence of feats such as Vexing Flanker who grant this benefit all the time, this is not very impressive. I want to give this higher for the name...

End to Games (MP 2) - Whoa. A (save ends) stun compounded by healing if you hit it. If played right, this will negate a turn of enemy actions while allowing your whole party to heal, and that is a very powerful ability to have.

Glasya's Stride (D 369) - There's no doubt the effect on the attack is lacking, but the fact that you shift your speed and hit everyone you see along the way makes up for a bit of it. Not enough in my mind, though.

Inspiring Charge (MP) - The mass shifting, mass healing, and the charge-friendly aspect make this a serviceable power, but not quite a top choice.

Storm of Carnage (MP) - A serviceable power with compensation for your misses. But I don't like planning for misses.

Victory Surge (PHB) - Yet another creme-of-the-crop Daily power, here we get free attacks for everyone directed wherever they please, followed by granting an ally an extra attack every turn. Now this power can rack up the damage quickly.

War Dance (D 384) - A mass shift can set up something nasty, and some THP is a nice extra effect. It's not a power that will blow you away, but you won't hurt yourself by using it.

Windmill of Doom (PHB) - War Master's Assault at 15 was better. Pass.

*Ranged:*

Anticipate the Target (MP 2) - I don't like the fact that it's a (save ends) effect, but my complaints end there. An absolutely nasty mobility denial power that works on your ally's turn is nice to have.

Leader of the Bowmen (MP 2) - A nice buff that opens up tactical options for you and your party by denying OA's on Ranged attacks. Better in a Ranged-heavy party.

Unleash Hell (MP) - A solid hit with a boosted critical rate, it requires a thrown weapon (boo), and has a Ranged-only Hail of Steel attached, with a decent crit rate buff as well. This is godly in a Ranged-heavy party, but I've seen that's not the norm.

*No Attack:*

Exhorted Counterattack (MP) - Two attacks outside your turn, carrying a daze effect and some healing. This power is very good, but this is a very strong level as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 24, 2015)

*Originally posted by zelink551:*

Epic Tier Powers: Eternal Glory

For the convenience of Warlords everywhere, I've separated the power list on whether the power is Melee, Ranged, can be used by both, or whether it requires no attack roll from you.

*Level 22, Utility*

This is your last Utility level, and for the most part it does not disappoint. Warlords in general are drawn to Rush of Battle's cocktail of free attacks. If you decide that isn't your cup of tea, however, you'll find plenty of awesome stuff at this level.

*Level 22 Utility List*
[sblock]
Avenge Me (MP) - Only marginally stronger than other powers on this list, and you have to go down to use it.

Bloodthirsty Offensive (MP) - With some nova-licious benefits, as well as a healthy buff against Bloodied foes, this is a bona fide option for Bravelords.

Courageous Insight (MP 2) - This is strangely worded, and the timing is strange. Decent enough.

Defensive Ground (MP 2) - A decent defensive ability, but the temps are tame at this level, its a standard action to count, and the zone is small.

Harrying Warhound (D 375) - While mass CA is nothing you haven't seen before, a buff for yourself for focus firing makes this a premium power. Warlords desperately need attack buffs.

Heart of the Titan (PHB) - While it may burn up your Standard Action and it may be a Daily, the buff it provides makes an ally effectively invulnerable for at least a couple of turns, and that's all most parties really need to win. Can see use.

Heroic Surge (PHB) - Mass healing outside your turn as a Daily. Serviceable.

Hidden Opportunity (MP 2) - Being Daily is rather steep, but manufacturing a critical hit is not a bad deal.

Own the Battlefield (PHB) - Nowhere near as good as it once was, considering Reorient the Axis can accomplish most of what it does, do it every encounter, and is available 16 levels earlier. The fact that its a standard action AND a daily means this is really subpar.

Pull Out the Stops (MP 2) - A spiffy power to use if you've hoarded action points. Greatly dependent on whether your encounters actually allow you to hoard them or if you have enough encounters for that to happen. So its so party and DM dependent I can't help but give it 3 ratings.

Quickening Order (MP) - A solid entry-point buff, but the errata has made this power a shell of its former self, and thus not nearly as potent

Rush of Battle (MP) - A turn of free basic attacks for everyone is a mighty powerful thing to have on a Utility power, especially when they carry bonuses. Another very strong pick.

Sound the Retreat (D 384) - Despite having some of the worst-placed fluff in the Warlord power list (all this talk about guts and glory for 21 levels and now you have a power that's fluffed as "Run away!"? Come on, now.), it does offer out-of-turn repositioning. The unreliable trigger is a bit of a downer, though. And the uncontrollable nature really hurts this power.

Stirring Declaration (MP) - A decent defensive Stance power. Temps every round is really tasty, just not that impactful at level 22.
[/sblock]

*Level 23, Encounter*

This level gets mixed reviews from me: some powers are really good, others are really bad. As far as selections go, it's hard to go wrong with Hold That Thought, though Melee Warlords throw Stunning Display and Sudden Assault in the mix. If you get riders on either, that's your choice. If not, I'd lean toward Hold That Thought.

* Level 23 Encounter List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Blood Begets Blood (MP) - The effect could conceivably be weaker than Hail of Steel, and you have to guess if your opponent dies to get it across. Garbage.

Daring Display (MP) - It deals decent damage, but the perks about end there. Marking and giving CA to all your enemies is prime incentive to get hammered, and the CA you give your allies in return is decidedly not worth it. The other powers that did this at lower levels sucked too.

Defender's Retort (MP 2) - As the power's name implies, you play Defender for one turn. Except Defenders are based around Catch-22s, and this just does off-turn damage. Lame.

Great Dragon
War Cry (PHB) - Given the rarity of the weakened condition in general, you probably won't be able to milk this power beyond the initial application, which makes it Thunderous Fury for an Inspiring Warlord, with a weaker status effect and at a later level. Still a very good power, though. Garbage without being Inspiring though.

Pillar to Post (PHB) - This power requires setup, but it is a triple-hitter. Still, Hail of Steel is everything this power is and more.

Pit Fiend's Fury (D 369) - A decent-sized close burst that knocks prone. Unimpressive.

Quickening Force (MP) - Swing + mass save (with bonuses if you're a Resourceful Warlord). Unimpressive at this level.

Rabbits and Wolves (PHB) - A swing with two allies shifting their speed. Pretty vanilla, but it can see use. This would be high purple, but the name is pretty sweet.

Ringing Clarity (MP) - Ending the marked condition will rarely be a party's top concern to the point that they'll dedicate an Encounter power to it, and the autosaves aren't as tasty as it sounds, given that they're limited to two effects. Nah.

Shutdown Smite (MP) - Getting those pesky Solos and Elites to stop using their recharge powers is sweet, and Taclords make it awesome by slapping on a save penalty as well.

Stunning Display (MP 2) - An Encounter stun that allows an ally to second wind? Beautiful, even if the Insightful rider is only decent.

Sudden Assault (PHB) - A free Standard Action can allow your allies to do some bonkers things pretty quickly, and it even comes with a hefty bonus to hit for Taclords. Nice.

Wave of War (MP 2) - Wait... isn't this Warlord's Rush from L17, but charge-friendly? Lame.

Wounding Focus (MP) - It hits Reflex (good), but everything else fails to impress at this level.

*Ranged:*

Halting Missile (MP 2) - An reaction attack that weakens (if you're a Skirmisher), and heals 5 + modifier HP is really tame.

*Melee or Ranged:*

Hold That Thought (MP 2) - You get an out-of-turn attack that nets an ally a reroll. Very awesome.

*No Attack:*

Critical Misfire (D 384) - While profiting from an enemy miss is all well and good, there's no doubt other powers at this level offer more consistency and probably more punch than this one.
[/sblock]

*Level 25, Daily*

This level's clear front-runner is Relentless Assault and its bonkers, if conditional, extra attack generation ability. However, Intelligence-based Warlords have a perfectly viable alternative in Precision Stance.

* Level 25 Daily List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Forceful Leader (MP 2) - 5 HP for every charge is hardly appropriate for a Daily of this level, even if it lets you charge as well. This would be decent at level 5...

Help Where It's Needed (MP 2) - I'm having a hard time seeing how I'd want to pick this over Stand the Fallen (or its ilk), as the effect line requires bloodied. Though allowing an ally to save out of all effects is nice, its rather limited.

Lingering Fear (D 381) - Decent damage and accurate, but CA for one person? Seriously?

Primordial Onslaught (MP) - Constant sliding after every attack in an area after a close burst attack. It could be worse.

Relentless Assault (PHB) - Basic attacks as an Opportunity Action for your whole party after a crit, all encounter long. Combine with parties that make multiple attacks, increase their critical rates, or both for some hilarious results. You should get some mileage out of the power on default, and this can get *ridiculous* if the dice gods favor you the encounter you set it loose. An avenger should be critting 20% of the time, and you do have Death from Two Sides right? Critting is awesome, now you just gave your party more incentive to do it more!

Sleeping Dragon Lure (MP) - Essentially, you spam MBA's until you get lucky and someone decides to hit you, at which point you tag them back. This would be a bad striker power, this just is trash in your lineup

Victorious Destiny (MP) - You can only use it when banged up, and while it does provide a bonus to hit for the encounter, that's a rather marginal tag considering the field. Apparently destiny isn't that victorious. I guess if you can start the battle bloodied (or pretending to be via items), this is better, but those are usually action intensive.

Vigilant Commander (MP 2) - The damage gets better for every Inspiring Word you've burned, and at the end you get a reload of all of them. Better for folk like the Battle Captain and the Battlelord of Kord, who pack a buff with their Inspiring Word, but potentially useful for any Warlord. 

Warlord's Fury (D 384) - This feels like a poor man's Staggering Spin: more sliding, but likely less damage. I wouldn't be falling over myself to take it.

Wave of Defeat (MP) - A Melee-only Hail of Steel with a touch of forced movement is not really worth being used only once per day.

White Raven's Call (PHB) - A swing, with mass saving throws. At this point, multiple Encounter powers do the same. You don't want this.

*Ranged:*

Herding Barrage (MP 2) - A potential bloodbath, but it does require a higher degree of setup than what is commonplace. Serviceable.

Skirmisher's Command (MP 2) - While it doesn't require a Ranged attack per se, it DOES slap on +10 damage to the whole party just because. When you think about it, +10 damage for everybody all encounter long is not bad at all. There is a downside in that its vulnerability, so this is *not good* for those with a Morninglord, but it also stacks with all other damage bonuses.

Stir the Hornet's Nest (PHB) - Requires a Thrown weapon, but it has a high weapon damage multiplier, and slaps on a decent buff for Ranged attacks. It also has a nice effect on a miss. Everything else about the power is solid, but the fact that its only a single target, requires a specific weapon, and only buffs ranged attacks hurts this power.

*No Attack:*

Precision Stance (MP) - An immediate interrupt to reroll a miss is very worth having. It could be devastatingly powerful, and it even has range 5! If you have very few interrupts, or your DM doesn't apply many status effects that strip you of IAs, the is definately *top tier.*

Warlord's Resurgence (MP) - Basically an upgraded version of Warlord's Recovery, it's still a good deal, since Encounter powers have all gotten better (getting an extra Hail of Steel sounds good to me).
[/sblock]

*Level 27, Encounter*

Warlords in general are drawn to one choice in particular here, and that is A Plan Comes Together to ruin an enemy's turn before it even begins. Barring that, Melee has some options in Brutal Setup, Warlord's Doom, and Warlord's Indignation, and Ranged likely looks at Combined Arms Assault and Insightful Assault, though I strongly recommend you go for A Plan Comes Together.

* Level 27 Encounter List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Abrupt Skirmish (MP) - Now this is a major gamble, but the results can be worthwhile, if given the proper time to set up. Too many hoops to jump through for my taste, and things can go horribly wrong with one bad roll on either side. The extent of this gamble hurts this power.

Brutal Setup (MP) - You get a shift, and you lay down a daze on two enemies, coupled with a buff. This is essentially Thunderous Fury on steroids, which is a good thing. If you play with a Headspin build, or its ilk, this power is *amazing.*

Chimera Battlestrike (PHB) - A close burst that is accurate and offers a good sliding distance. Serviceable. But not really what you want to be doing.

Devastating Charge (PHB) - A charge with a marginal damage bonus for other chargers, and only for a turn. Yuck.

Eye of the Storm (MP) - Mass marking is a hefty duty to take on for the sake of free healing and surges. I'm not the biggest fan of the power. But that doesn't mean its awful

Incite Heroism (PHB) - While the THP granted by this power will likely absorb only 1 hit, the fact that everyone gets them makes it very solid.

Resourceful Triumph (MP 2) - Don't get excited by the stun: the trigger ensures that the monster did most of what he wanted to do before you tagged him, and the stun will wear off before its next turn anyway. Not what you're looking for.

Uplifting Assault (MP) - Refreshing an Inspiring Word is nice, especially for the ones who buff with it (better for them). Inspiring Warlords can also use Inspiring Word as a reaction for a turn. Not really what I'm looking for at level 27

Warlord's Doom (PHB) - Auto-failing a saving throw is a brutal effect to slap on (to compare, the post-errata Orbizard has to work his tail off for the same thing). Especially tasty if you have someone fond of save-ends effects (especially stuns and the like) in the party.

Warlord's Indignation (MP) - Hail of Steel outside your turn that knocks prone? While your Ranged allies may grumble a bit at the -2 to hit, the fact stands that you granted everyone a free attack outside their turn, which is nice to have, and even better if your Melee allies like attacking a single foe _en masse_. The fact that this is an IR and you may not be in position to respond (very likely at this point) hurts this power.

*Ranged:*

Combined Arms Assault (MP 2) - A decent hit from you with 2 charges or RBA's attached, with a touch of extra damage for Skirmishers. Very nice to have, *especially* if you have people in the proper position.

Raise the Bar (MP 2) - So... Thunderous Fury, trading in the daze for range. A bit too late for this to be truly good, but it can see use.

*Melee or Ranged:*

Insightful Assault (MP 2) - You get up to 4 attacks with plenty of range against one foe. If you have a party of 4, this is a mild upgrade over Hail of Steel. Otherwise, it gives up some of the awesome for range. Still good, though.

*No Attack:*

A Plan Comes Together (D 384) - Whoa. The way this power lines up, you essentially end an opponent's turn before it begins, AND your allies lay a double attack on him. Extremely strong.
[/sblock]

*Level 29, Daily*

Melee Warlords have another hard choice ahead of them in Defy Death and Stand Invincible. Ranged Warlords have a powerful option to exercise in Break it Up. All in all, a very solid capstone level for Warlords, with plenty of powers worth taking.

* Level 29 Daily List*
[sblock]

*Melee:*

Asmodeus' Gambit (D 369) - The effect lasts only a turn, and the power itself is very weak for the level. Avoid.

Defy Death (PHB) - A beautiful move to get an ally out of a dangerous situation, while laying some heavy out-of-turn damage on your opponent.

Flawless Snare (MP) - Since you have no real way of forcing your opponent to take the attack, this is essentially just a big attack that is charge-friendly. That doesn't really fly at this level.

Inexorable Surge (MP) - It's Reliable, it has a bonus to hit, it packs solid damage, and hands out a damage bonus for the whole encounter that is transferrable from target to target. Solid enough.

Legendary Charge (MP 2) - Inspiring Charge, minus the shift, with a bit more damage and 10 levels later. Not worth the investment.

Loyal Squadron (MP 2) - It's obviously better if you miss, and even then you have Encounter powers at more or less the same level. A serious candidate for the most underwhelming Warlord power in the entire list. Do NOT take this.

Stand Invincible (PHB) - You come in for heavy damage, and then you layer on some grade-A defensive buffing. Beautiful.

Victory by Design (D 384) - Astoundingly mediocre. It doesn't necessarily affect all allies, it offers little your Encounter powers can't already do better, and you deal basic attack damage with the entry hit. And you can't focus fire? LAME.

Wake of Devastation (MP) - A close burst with ongoing damage and CA. Not up to par with the options at this level.

*Ranged:*

Break it Up (MP 2) - So... how does a "free attack with shift attached forever" Stance sound to you? It even lets you get an RBA as a consolation prize. Nice.

Partners in Battle (MP 2) - A (save ends) daze with a backup clause should you miss, which can also daze (save ends). Single target daze (save ends) is awful at this level, as is intentionally missing. You have far more valuable standards.

*No Attack:*

Deific Rallying (MP) - Some THP and a free attack for the party. Underwhelming, since some of your Encounter powers do this better.

Perfect Front (MP) - It's rerolls for your whole party! While it does have a notable caveat in that it forces you to cluster together somewhat to get the benefit, it's still a very strong power, *especially* for a Tactical Warlord, who gets a little more range out of the effect. Especially powerful if you have someone like a Sigil Carver who aids clumping more.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 24, 2015)

*Originally posted by zelink551:*

Recommended Feats: The Methods Of Glory

Emphasis on "Recommended" here: If it's not Black or higher, it's not making the cut into this section (a necessity given the huge number of feats this game has). As for priorities, here's what I'd be looking for in my feat list as a Warlord:

1. Accuracy bonuses. A lot of your powers are dependent on you hitting the enemy to hand your allies the tasty effect, so anything that increases your hit chance increases your base effectiveness in a more pronounced fashion that the average character.

2. Buffs and healing. You'll find that quite a few Warlord feats will grant your allies bonuses or enhance abilities you already have so that allies gain bonuses from them. Also, free saving throws or THP fall into this category. These are very nice to have so that allies can take advantage of all the extra attacks and moves you give them.

3. Defense bonuses. You have to stay upright if you're going to be of any help, so anything that enhances your durability is also appreciated.

4. Power recovery. Your powers usually have a dramatic effect on what happens in the battlefield, so getting them back can really make a difference with regards to how the encounter is progressing.

5. Miscellaneous. Once those 4 bases have been covered, you can pretty much do what you want with what feat slots you have left. I like Warlord builds who can be reasonably effective on their own, so I go for damage bonuses and other offense-enhancing capabilities.

*Class Feats*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Archer Captain (MP 2) - A decent benefit for you and your allies alike.

Armored Warlord (MP 2) - Scale proficiency, and half of Durable as a bonus for choosing Battlefront Leader. A good feat, though I'm still partial to Combat Leader.

Courageous Word (D 381) - Your allies grant CA in exchange for +Charisma to damage to one attack against one enemy. While it's nice to have in Heroic Tier, it won't take long for that deal to be more beneficial for your enemies than it will be for you, which means this feat has a retraining date in early Paragon Tier at best.

Directing Inspiration (MP 2) - This is a pretty good buff if you have some Ranged combatants in your party; otherwise, it can shore up a bad RBA or buff defense instead. Serviceable.

Expert Combat Leader (MP 2) - If you have the room in Heroic, +1 to initiative for the whole party is decent, and you can always retrain it into Combat Commander at Paragon.

Improved Inspiring Word (MP) -  Healing more HP is cool for Charisma-based Warlords.  It's not a  matter of if you take this feat, but when, as some folk may not have  much room for it in Heroic Tier.

Improved Skirmishing (MP 2) - This feat gives you a small taste of what the Taclord enjoys (hit bonuses on AP's), which is pretty awesome, since you don't have to axe your Presence bonus to get it.

Improved Tactics (MP) -  Makes a very good Presence feature even better. Extra nice for Humans, so  they can make up the gap for their lower Intelligence at 1st level  (because you should prioritize Strength). 

Inspirational Attacker (MP 2) - A bit conditional, but it's adding your main stat to Inspiring Word healing, and that's worth something nice. A fairly good feat to have.

Inspired Recovery (PHB) - A fairly strong save-granting feat, since it grants them en masse. Not quite an elite Heroic Tier feat, but a nice pickup come Paragon Tier. If you allow material from Eberron or play in the campaign setting, this is obsolete because of Mark of Healing.

Inspiring Aid (D 381) - Buffing Aid Another bonuses is a solid use of a feat.

Lend Might (MP) - Free attack bonuses are very cool.

*Lend Strength (MP 2)* - Adds a little extra kick to your granted attacks. Nice to have, if you have the room.

Martial Freedom  (MP) - A strong bonus against some annoying save conditions.

Martial Ploy (MP 2) - Turning Aid Another into a reroll is a strong ability to have.

Risky Charge (D 381) - As the name implies, not for the faint of heart. This feat is akin to Brash Assault in that it can go from a horrible idea to absolute genius depending on the situation. It does work better if you have a Reach weapon and/or are  attacking enemies with wimpy Melee Basic Attacks, though.

Rousing Charge (D 381) - Buffing allies’ attacks on a charge? I’m game.

Saving Inspiration (MP) - You will run into nasty (save ends) debuffs at some point, so it pays to  invest in something that can get rid of them. Though it is strictly inferior to Mark of Healing, it bears mentioning because not everyone plays or allows material from Eberron. If you do, this is obsolete.

Stirring Word (D 381) - THP for healing makes it a bit less likely your allies will get banged up again.

Tactical Adjustment (D 381) - A small slide when your allies AP could prove useful.

Tactical Assault (PHB) - A very strong choice that helps Tactical Warlord "nova" turns get even deadlier.

Tactical Feint (D 381) - You can buff even when you’re busting out crazy combo turns. Nice. 

*Paragon Tier:*

Combat Commander (PHB) - There is absolutely NO reason why you  should not take this feat, save your Int or Cha being at rock-bottom (and that should be the exception, not the rule: all Commanding Presence features allow for Intelligence or Charisma). 

Fight On (MP 2) - Simply put, mandatory. No reason at all why you wouldn't want another use of Inspiring Word every encounter.

Impetuous Charger (MP) - This feat essentially turns charging into an At-Will power, and a pretty darned good one at that.

Improved Battlefront Shift (MP 2) - A pretty cool bonus for your Battlefront Shift power.

Insightful Preparation (MP 2) - It only lasts a turn, but +1 to hit is still nice.

Tactician’s Word (D 381) - Attack bonuses from your healing ability? Super sweet, though it loses some luster for Battle Captains at Epic Tier, since their attack buff is already huge. They'd be better served holding on to this through Paragon, then retraining it out for something else. 

Versatile Word (D 381) - Some nice defensive and positioning bonuses for your healing ability.

*Epic Tier:*

Action Grant (MP) - If you have a nova-oriented ally, giving him  your action points can make for some pretty insane nova turns happening  over and over again.

Aggressive Leadership (MP) - A decent, constant damage buff for bloodied allies. Solid. 

Bold Spirit (MP) - You basically get a Charisma-based version of the pre-errata Battlerager Vigor whenever you stick your neck out for your allies. Sweet.  

Call to Glory (MP) - Getting defense out of offense is great.  It obviously depends on how many free  attacks you're able to grant, but seeing as every Warlord should at least have Hail of Steel or an equivalent by now, most will want to pick this up.

Enabling Shot (MP 2) - A feat that lives up to its name quite well, given that Archer Warlords will be the vast majority of the Warlords attaining improved critical rates.

Epic Recovery (MP) - More second winds for the dwarf! Or is that a third wind?  
 
Martial Mastery (MP) - Last I heard, power recovery feats are kind of good. A great (and guaranteed, given you satisfy the requirement) way of having lightning strike twice in the same combat.  

Martial Resolve (MP) - A very good way to help yourself out of  certain conditions. If you have Martial Freedom, you're probably going  to retrain it into this.

Perceptive Leadership (MP 2) - A nice feat to have, should you get overwhelmed or if your party simply can't afford to have the Defender get sandwiched and go down.

Protective Leadership (MP) - This is great, as it allows your allies to last longer while  bloodied, thereby reducing the need for healing. Dragonborn and others who benefit from being banged up will thank you for the help.

Shared Resources (MP 2) - A very nice THP buff for your Inspiring Word.

Shift the Field (MP 2) - At long last, Battlefront Leader matches up to Combat Leader! A partywide shift before combat beigns effectively saves most allies an action, allowing for more focus on bringing the enemy down.

Supreme Inspiration (MP) - Get it if you can afford it. That is all.  

Tactical Action (D 368) - A decent consolation prize for your allies.
[/sblock]

*General Feats*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Armor Proficiency (PHB) - Most Charisma-based Warlords will usually want this feat to pick up Scale or Plate armor (depending on the build). Intelligence-based Warlords should usually stick to Hide armor.  

*Blindfighting Warrior (HotFK)* - Helps you compensate against effect that rob you of your sight, which can be nice to have, if a bit encounter-dependent.

*Bow Expertise (HotFL)* - A scaling bonus to hit, and some neat extra damage against isolated opponents, too.

*Great Fortitude/Iron Will/Lightning Reflexes (PHB)* - A feat bonus for one NAD, that scales with tier. Good... if you can afford them.

Hafted Defense (PHB 3) - Helps make Polearms a more palatable option by making sure you give up less AC for using them as compared to a shield.

*Heavy Blade Expertise (HotFL)* - Great attack bonus scaling, and a bonus to defenses against OA's as icing.

*Improved Defenses (HotFL)* - A nice, scaling bonus to your NAD's. Something that I highly recommend you grab.

*Last Legion Officer (D 396)* - Offering a of bit repositioning or a defense bump every time you heal is a pretty cool benefit.

*Light Blade Expertise (HotFL)* - A scaling accuracy bonus, and some extra damage if you have CA. Excellent.

*Master at Arms (HotFL)* - A +1 to hit per tier increases your base competence by a lot, and a bit of action economy on your drawing and stowing isn't half bad either.

*Polearm Flanker (PHB 3)* - This allows you take advantage of your Reach while still collecting your combat advantage attack bonus. Pretty cool if you ask me, though the fact that it doesn't help your allies means it's not quite a must-have.

*Resilient Focus (HotFL)* - +2 to all saving throws can be pretty useful.

Shield Proficiency (PHB) - Nice to have if you like Sword-n-Board as your primary fighting style (which is most of you).   Take this before Scale Armor Proficiency, because  this nets you an extra +1 Reflex over that feat.

*Silvery Glow (D 386)* - While it makes you worship a specific Deity and is worthless without Permafrost, this actually provides a little extra damage over Weapon Focus, which is nice to have.

Skill Power (PHB 3) - A very nice way to expand your tactical options.

*Spear Expertise (HotFL)* - A scaling bonus to attack rolls, as well as charging damage. Nice.

Spring Step (PHB 3) - Keeps enemies that knock you prone from controlling you.

*Superior Fortitude (HotFL)* - A scaling bonus to Fortitude, and it throws in some resist all against ongoing damage as a bonus. That's pretty sweet.

*Superior Reflexes (HotFL)* - Gets you free combat advantage on the first turn of every fight, as well as a scaling bonus to Reflex. Markedly easier to get for Int-based Warlords, but a good choice for all.

*Superior Will (HotFL)* - A big bonus to Will, and a better chance to shake off dazing and stunning. This one if tempting even if you're patching your NADs with Improved Defenses.

Timely Respite (PHB 2) - Decent for Dwarves; most others will pay no heed.

Toughness (PHB) - Most of you are Melee characters, so you need all the durability you can get, especially because Con isn't your strong suit, so you may not be as tough as you need to be.   Ranged Warlords can probably take a rain check on this feat, though.

Vicious Advantage (PHB 3) - A nice way to expand the repertoire of ways you can get CA.

Weapon Focus (PHB) - This is a rather important feat for a weapon user, as it applies to everything you do (certain races have substitutes for it, though). It's not exactly priority 1 for you, though, so you can delay its acquisition until you have room for it, but you do want this at some point.

Weapon Proficiency (PHB) - Nearly all weapon wielders want this feat, and you are no exception.   However, since you likely want this for an extra damage bump, you might not be able to afford it.

Wintertouched (PHB) - Useless right now, but it enables the infamous Frostcheese combo (Frost Weapon + Wintertouched + Lasting Frost = eternal CA and +5 damage) at Paragon tier.

*Paragon Tier:*

Armor Specialization (PHB) - Only a handful of Warlords can afford this feat, but they usually want it ("they" usually being Scale and Plate users).
*
Critical Targeting (D 387)* - A neat encounter-long bonus to damage on a crit. Pretty cool, but you likely won't have the expanded crit range to truly milk it for what it's worth.

Heavy Blade Opportunity (PHB) - It allows you to punish enemy tactics, which is nice to have, but not mind-blowing.  

Lasting Frost (PHB) - Infinite CA with Wintertouched and a Frost weapon; cold resistance is a hurdle, but it can be overcome.

Polearm Gamble (PHB) - Pretty nice to have, but the vast majority of Warlord builds can't afford it.

Repel Charge (PHB 3) - A very strong feat against enemy chargers. Especially nice if you face NPC's with PC classes, since they're more likely to have a charger in the group.

Reserve Maneuver (PHB 2) - Versatility notwithstanding, this feat  also allows you to swap out a lackluster Paragon Path power for  something a touch more... palatable.  

Unfailing Courage (D 377) - Healing on an AP is a good deal if you ask me.

Vexing Flanker (PHB 2) - With the advent of Intuitive Strike, this feat has become more important for Warlords, because it allows your allies to take advantage of Intuitive Strike with essentially no effort required.

*Epic Tier:*

Axe/Bludgeon/Flail/Heavy Blade/Light Blade/Pick/Spear Mastery (PHB) - Pick it up if you can afford it. If you can't, don't sweat it; it's only a nice-to-have bonus for most of you.  

Blind-Fight (PHB) - Helps you deal with Invisible enemies in Melee.

Bow Mastery (PHB 2) - Ironically enough, Skirmishers can reach their improved critical rate feat with no effort at all. Enjoy your 19-20 crit rate if you're Ranged.

Epic Fortitude/Epic Reflexes/Epic Will (PHB 2) - Now this is what I call defense-boosting.

Epic Resurgence (PHB) - A pretty cool feat (less so for you because Weapon Mastery is so much  harder for you to afford). If you're a Demigod, retrain it out at 30th; you won't need it after that.

Long Step (PHB 3) - Extra shifting distance is always a welcome boost.

Triumphant Attack (PHB) - An encounter-long debuff on a critical is sweet, but it just won't happen that often without an increased critical rate, and most of you won't have that.

Unfettered Stride (PHB) - Ignoring difficult terrain is not a bad thing to have.
[/sblock]

*Racial Feats*
[sblock] 

*Deva*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Auspicious Lineage (PHB 2) - A mild buff to a good power.  

*Epic Tier:*

Transcendent Lineage (PHB 2) - Another nice buff for a good racial power.
[/sblock]

*Dragonborn*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Adaptable Breath (PHR: DB) - Useful for punching through resistances to your breath weapon.

Dragonborn Frenzy (PHB) - Damage bonus  while bloodied. Nice to have, but not essential.

Enlarged Dragon Breath (PHB) - Blast 5 AoE as an encounter power is real good for a Melee class that likes to control the battlefield.

Hurl Breath (PHR: DB) - This is one of the few ways a Warlord will have a Ranged Burst attack. Enjoy.

Inspiring Breath (MP 2) - A huge damage bonus for hitting with your Dragon Breath. Awesome.

*Paragon Tier:*

Admixture Breath (PHR: DB) - Your breath weapon is genuinely hard to resist.

Corrosive Breath (PHR: DB) - A setup from your Dragon Breath? Nice.

Dragonbreath Warrior (MP) - A +1[W] boost for using a minor action attack is solid. 

*Epic Tier:*

*Dissolving Breath (PHR: DB)* - A big all-defense debuff from your racial power is super sweet.

*Draconic Restoration (PHR: DB)* - Getting your Dragon Breath back on a second wind is spiffy.

*Draconic Triumph (PHR: DB)* - Recovering Dragon Breath on a kill is pretty cool.

Dragon Warrior (MP) - Another minion-killer sweep when you get Bloodied. Solid.  
[/sblock]

*Drow*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Clutch of Darkness (FRPG) - More utility for those Drow racial powers.  
[/sblock]

*Dwarf*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Bolstering Inspiration (MP) - Strictly better than Saving Inspiration for adjacent targets, and it might just heal a bit more HP, too. I'd never make a Dwarf Warlord without it, unless Mark of Healing was available.

Dodge Giants (PHB) - After a certain point in time, almost everything you will be fighting  will be Large or higher, so it's a +1 untyped bonus to AC and Reflex after that.  

Dwarven Weapon Training (PHB) - Pick this before Weapon Focus, and retrain it out at Epic tier (unless  you're using a Superior weapon, in which case you just pick Weapon Focus up at Epic). Not quite as good as it is for most classes because Axes and Hammers aren't the best weapons for Warlords.

*Resilience of Stone (MP 2)* - Makes you significantly harder to drop.

*Paragon Tier:*

Dwarven Durability (PHB) - Regardless of your class, you want this feat. Not quite as mandatory for the average Warlord, if only because you probably won't have the Constitution to spare to make this feat truly shine.

Steadfast Tactics (MP) - It's an encounter-long buff against forced movement, which means it should be on  almost all the time; whether or not it sees play is another issue.  

*Epic Tier:*

Stoneheart Warrior (MP) - Free action second wind is made of WIN.
[/sblock]

*Eladrin*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Fey Command (MP) - A decent ability, though it won't show up that often.  

Eladrin Soldier (PHB) - Pick this before Weapon Focus, and retrain it out at Epic tier (unless you're  using a Superior weapon, in which case you just pick Weapon Focus up at  Epic).  

Tactical Inspiration (MP) - Eladrin Taclords can heal just as good as Cha-based Warlords can. Make sure you get this  instead of Improved Inspiring Word.

*Paragon Tier:*

Fey Tactics (MP) - Absolutely fantastic; teleporting yourself AND an ally opens up a suite of tactical options for both of you.

Feywild Flanker (MP 2) - An even larger incentive to use your Fey Step aggressively (like you needed one).

*Epic Tier:*

Feywild Warrior (MP) - This allows you to flit about the battlefield while busting out Dailies. Pretty cool.
[/sblock]

*Elf*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*


*Word of the Ancestors (D 385)* - A nice bonus to your Inspiring Word's healing potency.
[/sblock]

*Genasi*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Earthshock Master (D 367) - Make a good racial power a bit better.  

Extra Manifestation (FRPG) -  Allows for some versatility, especially if you can get some recon on  your enemies. My favorite pair for Warlords is Earthsoul and  Watersoul.  

Fast Manifestation (D 367) - Allows you to  switch abilities in a pinch, which is cool, especially because it allows  you to use both encounter powers associated with your manifestations.  

Primordial Surge (D 367) - Hooray for more durability!

*Paragon Tier:*

Shocking Flame (FRPG) - A freebie damage bonus this big is   nice to have, even if the manifestations aren't all that awesome for  you.

*Epic Tier:*

Double Manifestation (FRPG) - Versatility meets power. Win.

Elemental Warrior (MP) - A decent power recovery feat.  
[/sblock]

*Gnome*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Feyborn Shroud (MP 2) - Concealment AND healing in the same power?! Nice!

*Paragon Tier:*

Fading Forces (MP 2) - A nice and easy way to get your ally out of  harm's way, but bear in mind that using Fade Away negates some Warlord features.
[/sblock]

*Goliath*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Goliath Greatweapon Prowess (PHB 2) - Though the average Warlord isn't all that enthused by most Military two-handers, but there are a couple of cool things (like Glaives) to make it worth taking.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Cragborn Courage (MP 2)* - This feat can open up the viability of a rather unorthodox sort of Warlord (the Bravura Warlord that forsakes Charisma for Constitution) by giving you a quality replacement to Improved Inspiring Word. A pretty nice feat.

Unyielding Stone (PHB 2) - A nice jump in THP when you use your racial power. Can make you hilariously hard to bring down.  

*Epic Tier:*

Ancient Stone (PHB 2) - And the pseudo-invincibility continues!
[/sblock]

*Half-Elf*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Group Insight (PHB) - More initiative for the Strikers!   Retrain this into Combat Commander if you take it early on.

Inspired Tactics (MP) - Allows you to poach a bit of the Taclord's nova buffing territory if you're Inspiring (hint: you should be).  

Martial Dilettante (MP 2) - If you dabbled in another Martial class, this is a good placeholder for Versatile Master.

*Paragon Tier:*

Versatile Master (PHB 2) - Whoa. Half-Elves just got a MAJOR boost. No reason to ever skip out on this feat, ever.
[/sblock]

*Half-Orc*
[sblock]

*Paragon Tier:*

Strength from Pain (PHB 2) - Big damage for a turn when you're bloodied. Nice. 

Unrelenting Assault (PHB 2) -  Damage on a miss is nothing to sneeze at.  

*Epic Tier:*

Ferocious Critical (PHB 2) - A very hefty bonus when you score a critical. The thing is, most Warlords won't pick up Weapon Mastery, reducing the chances of this feat seeing play.  
[/sblock]

*Halfling*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Bold Command (MP) - A decent minor buff, especially since you can make it happen at least once per encounter.  

Lost in the Crowd (PHB) - This will likely see play often, and you will be grateful for it.  

Nimble Dodge (MP 2) - Now this is a buff for your racial power!

*Paragon Tier:*

Underfoot (PHB) - Pretty useful to you.

*Epic Tier:*

Fortune's Warrior (MP) - CA is not that hard to get right now, but hey, it's free.  
[/sblock]

*Human*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Action Surge (PHB) - Given that almost all the effects of the big powers you have only trigger on a hit, you can bet you want powers you burned an AP on to hit. This feat will help get you there.

Inspired Defense (MP) - A pretty solid defensive buff on your healing.

Stubborn Survivor (FRPG) - Saving throw bonuses are good (and hard to  find), so more fuel for playing human (and for burning your AP's).

*Paragon Tier:*

Action Recovery (PHB) - Cleaning yourself out of (save ends) effects on an AP is pretty useful.

Avenging Spirit (MP) - A decent benefit, although it assumes you failed at your job, which is keeping everyone upright.

*Epic Tier:*

Timely Revival (MP) - A powerful way to keep yourself on your feet, and to actually use your second wind for a change.
[/sblock]

*Minotaur*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Bloodied Ferocity (PHB 3) - Swinging back when you get bloodied is a nice thing to have.

Goring Shove (PHB 3) - Combined with Opportunity Gore, this wreaks havoc on enemy tactics.

Opportunity Gore (D 369) - Who needs Heavy Blade Opportunity? This allows you to play Fighter,  even though you're not.   Bear in mind this feat will likely have an expiration date, though, as Goring Charge's accuracy scaling is terrible.

*Paragon Tier:*

Beast Within (PHB 3) - +1 to hit AND +1 to damage is a solid benefit to have, though it's a bit risky to stay there for too long...
[/sblock]

*Tiefling*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Hellfire Blood (PHB) - A nice way to pick up the slack for your lower Strength.  

*Imperious Majesty (D 381)* - A sweet bump to initiative, and the ability to dissuade enemies from hitting you as well.

*Tail Slide (PHR: TF)* - A nice way to move people around with you.

Unbalancing Wrath (MP) - CA for your allies is a solid buff to your racial power.

*Paragon Tier:*

*Dispater's Iron Discipline (PHR: TF)* - A big bonus to saves that could incapacitate you, and a decent bonus to Will defense.

*Hellfire of Mephistopheles (PHR: TF)* - Fire is your bread-and-butter strategy, so a way to punch through resistances sounds like a good idea.

*Secrets of Belial (PHR: TF)* - While your default Utility power selection is rock-solid, you can't really say the same for most of your Paragon Path Utilities. This feat patches that up nicely.
[/sblock]

*Warforged*
[sblock]

*Heroic Tier:*

Warforged Tactics (EPG) - The conditions for it are easy to fulfill, and it hands out a hit bonus. No reason why this  shouldn't have this feat if you're a 'forged.
[/sblock]  
[/sblock]

*Combat Style Feats*
[sblock]
The Arena and Technique style feats are an interesting brand of feats in that their purpose is to improve specific powers. You use a wide variety of At-Wills, so what youre looking for here depends on the choices you made before. The At-Will powers improved by the feat will be noted in the case of the Arena feats and the Technique feats from Dragon 373, as well as for the Lesser Style feats in MP 2.

*Arena Feats
*

Arkhosian High Style (Commander's Strike) (D 368) - Moving yourself about as well as your ally is nice.

*Draji Palatial Practice (Furious Smash) (DSCS)* - An attack penalty combined with a buff makes Furious Smash much more useful.

Exotic Fighting Style (Brash Assault) (D 368) - Makes Brash Assault a bit less of a gamble.  

Fluttering Leaf Style (Viper's Strike) (D 368) - Most Warlords can't afford it stat-wise, but it makes you pretty sticky if you can.  

*Kalidnay Pairs Practice (Furious Smash) (DSCS)* - A neat AC buff for a nearby ally when you use a rather marginal At-Will. Decent.

Menacing Brute Style (Brash Assault) (D 368) - More CA for the people!  

*Raam's Maw Practice (Paint the Bull's Eye) (DSCS)* - A push effect makes this At-Will a bit more attractive for constant usage.

Trickster's Blade Style (Viper's Strike) (D 368) - This lets you play Defender and Leader at the same time. Nice.  

*Urikite Staff Practice (Viper's Strike) (DSCS)* - Effectively +3 damage for the next ally that hits the target, which is nice to have.

Warborn Fury Style (Commander's Strike) (D 368) - A decent mobility benefit for your Commander's  Strike.

Warding Shield Style (Opening Shove) (D 368) - A decent pickup for Opening Shove.

*Technique Style Feats (D 373)*

Harlequin Style (Brash Assault) - Brash Assault is a gamble no longer; heck, now it's a defensive buff, as well as being one of the most potentially damaging at-wills in the game. Talk about a turnaround...  

Hunting Wolf Style (Wolf Pack Tactics) - More range for Wolf Pack Tactics!  

Lolthdark Style (Wolf Pack Tactics) - A  pseudo-racial feat (Drow only), but it has a good coordination effect.

*Combat Style Feats (MP 2)*

*Adamant Arrow Style (Greatbow or Longbow)*
[sblock]
Adamant Arrow Student (Paint the Bull's Eye) - Repositioning on a buffing At-Will can make the setup round that much shorter, so it's a decent benefit.

Adamant Arrow Commander - It has an effect that will actually see play in combat (though I don't recommend actively seeking to take advantage of it), and the power list it allows you to use as Ranged does include a couple of gems.
[/sblock]

*Arkhosian Fang Style (Bastard Sword, Broadsword, or Greatsword)*
[sblock]
Arkhosian Fang Student (Wolf Pack Tactics) - An attack buff is always nice to have, especially on a power you likely use frequently if you have it, and you're likely to use at least one of the weapons it keys off of.

Arkhosian Fang Commander - The power list and benefit is uninspiring, but that's compensated by the nice buff to hit should you miss an Encounter power.
[/sblock]

*Desert Moon Style (Heavy Blades with High Crit)*
[sblock]
Desert Moon Student (Viper's Strike) - A nice free shift on an At-Will power can make pretty spam-worthy.

Desert Moon Zephyr - The power list and benefit is lame, but free repositioning for getting missed is nice to have.
[/sblock]

*Elsir Hammer Style (One-Handed Hammers and One-Handed Picks)*
[sblock]
Elsir Hammer Student (Brash Assault) - Despite my dislike for Hammers on a Warlord, this is a nice boost for the ones that do use them, because Reflex is easier to hit than AC.

Elsir Hammer General - A free "chase" shifting effect, and a shifting rider on a couple of riders you're actually going to take.
[/sblock]

*Harrowing Swarm Style (Bows and Crossbows*
[sblock]
Harrowing Swarm Student (Paint the Bull's Eye) - A debuff for your enemy, and a buff for your allies. Nice to have.

Harrowing Swarm Captain - A very good feat. You can enter Melee range without fear, and you can pick up a couple of nice powers you wouldn't otherwise grab as Ranged attacks.
[/sblock]

*Hunting Spear Style (Spears)*
[sblock]
Hunting Spear Student (Opening Shove) - Adding a slow effect to Opening Shove makes it more worthwhile.

Hunting Spear Chieftain - I don't like any of the powers you get the benefit on, but +2 damage to anything bigger than you might as well be a straight +2 damage in most combats after Paragon rolls around.
[/sblock]

*Ironstar Style (Flails and Maces)*
[sblock]
Ironstar Student (Brash Assault) - An attack debuff if your opponent grants CA. Better if you indulge in Frostcheese and can thus guarantee the CA with little effort.

Ironstar Bravo - You get a decent boost on a critical (not that useful since you likely won't get Mastery), and some decent powers to use on a charge. Serviceable.
[/sblock]

*Kulkor Battlearm Style (Versatile Axes, Hammers, and Maces)*
[sblock]
Kulkor Battlearm Student (Wolf Pack Tactics) - A marginal bonus and you likely won't use these weapons, but it opens up access to a better feat.

Kulkor Battlearm Captain - Free AC for adjacent allies after landing an Encounter power is a decent benefit, though almost nothing else is of interest here.
[/sblock]

*Leaf Runner Style (Hand Crossbow, Repeating Crossbow, Shortbow, Shuriken, and Sling*
[sblock]
Leaf Runner Student (Paint the Bull's Eye) - +1 to speed is nice to have, especially for hit-and-run assaults.

Leaf Runner Pathfinder - Ignoring cover is nice, but literally nothing else is appealing.
[/sblock]  

*Longhand Style (Two-Handed Polearms and Two-Handed Spears)*
[sblock]
Longhand Student (Viper's Strike) - Shoving your enemy right into the jaws of your Defender or other allies is a good idea indeed, especially when you do it from afar.

Longhand Bravo - This allows you to ignore Armor Specialization to a certain extent, since you'll get the same bonus just for hitting. Cool.
[/sblock]

*Nerathan High Blade Style (Versatile Heavy Blades)*
[sblock]
Nerathan High Blade Student (Viper's Strike) - A damage bonus when surrounded. Not something I'd look to take advantage of, but useful nonetheless.

Nerathan High Blade Captain - Negating the attack bonus from CA is nice to have, though the rest of the feat is likely of little use.
[/sblock]

*Ninth Legion Style (One-Handed Picks and One-Handed Spears)*
[sblock]
Ninth Legion Student (Direct the Strike) - Allowing someone to hit for you at range can set up awesome tactical shenanigans, but mostly this is just substitutin one MBA for another.

Ninth Legion Commander - +2 to AC and Reflex for adjacent allies against adjacent enemies calls for pretty cramped quarters, but the space restrictions make it fairly conclusive that not everyone will be able to strongly use this feat.
[/sblock]

*Ogremight Style (Two-Handed Hammers and Two-Handed Maces)*
[sblock]
Ogremight Student (Brash Assault) - Adding a mild debuff to Brash Assault is a nice thing.

Ogremight Ravager - Behold, one of the few quick and easy ways for a Warlord to get improved critical rates. Enjoy.
[/sblock]

*Partisan Polearm Style (Non-spear Polearms)*
[sblock]
Partisan Polearm Student (Viper's Strike) - Knocking prone on a critical is a solid benefit.

Partisan Polearm Captain - Free CA on a push is sweet, but the power list blows. Solid overall.
[/sblock]

*Rending Chains Style (Flails)*
[sblock]
Rending Chains Student (Viper's Strike) - A square of sliding makes Viper's Strike a great "backup Defender" sort of power, and that's not a bad thing to have.

Rending Chains Warmaster - While it likely looks a bit marginal at first glance, the fact of the matter is that to some Warlords do like Wisdom, and will thus consider taking it.
[/sblock]

*Steel Vanguard Style (Two-Handed Heavy Blades)*
[sblock]
Steel Vanguard Student (Viper's Strike) - An improved critical rate doesn't usually come by this easily for Warlords. Enjoy.

Steel Vanguard Captain - Though most of the power list appeals little to me, the thrill of expanding your crit rate repertoire with them is a benefit not to be undersold.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

*Exotic  Weapon Feats*
[sblock]
As the name implies, these feats give you capacities beyond and above those a normal Weapon Proficiency feat would grant you (including scaling powers you can swap yours for), but they also burn up your Multiclass slot, so choose carefully.

Garrote Training (D 373) - This is better on a  Rogue, but having a KO Daily is nice.

Net Training (D 368) - Some solid control abilities.
[/sblock]

*Dragonmark Feats (EPG)*
[sblock]
Dragonmark feats are different from other Heroic Tier feats in that you: (a) can only have one of them at a time, and (b) they usually come with an associated race, which I will be noting. Note that the feat doesn't actually force you to be of that race, so if your DM agrees, you can take this feat while being a member of another race.

Mark of Healing (Halfling) - By the gods! What an AWESOME feat! Adding a free saving throw to ANY healing power you use is beyond incredible. Do NOT miss out on this.

Mark of Storm (Half-Elf) - This feat makes it a bit easier for a Warlord who is interested in Polearm shenanigans to get his effect across. You likely won't be indulging in the Paragon Path, though. As an added plus, this race actually likes to be a Warlord, so you may not have to deviate from the typical race in order to use it effectively.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 24, 2015)

*Originally posted by zelink551:*

Themes: Heroic Tier Paragon Paths
A currently incomplete list. Due to there being over 100 themes, only those black+ or of serious note are included
*Themes*
[sblock] 
*Chaosmade (HotEC) - *A rather cool path all in all. Obviously not meant for all breeds of Warlords, and suffers from timing issues, but I can definately see some taking a look at this.*

Devil's Pawn (NWCS) - *A healthy amount of resistance to a common element, and a nice encounter debuff and damage. Very Solid.*

Elemental Initiate (HotEC) - *A solid collection of little benefits that adds up to a very nice package. One of the best.*

Guardian (D 399) - *A classic in the land of strikers, I can only suggest this if you want to do a little more damage and have exhausted in class IAs.

*Fey Beast Tamer (HotF) *- A solid choice, nice for perma-CA and an extra sack of HP. Can easily bog down combat however.

*Iliyanbruen Guardian (NWCS)* - Eladrin only. Somewhat redundant with some Warlord feats, but Fey Step as a minor is solid enough.*

Infernal
Prince (D406/BoVD) - *Take this if you specialize in fire (read: are a Tiefling). That is all...Except this is BoVD related material and thus *is illegal in LFR and many other places.

Infernal Slave (BoVD) - *A nice encounter power, and some decent benefits make this an alright theme, except this is BoVD related material and thus *is illegal in LFR and many other places*.*
**
Ironwrought (HotEC)* - Cream of the crop for Melee Warlords. An encounter double roll (with some extra damage attached), resist all while bloodied, and even a buff for a turn after you use that roll. Fantastic. This is treading on gold for a lot of builds.

*Noble (D 399)* - A nice collection of benefits, especially the level 1 power. The u2 and u10 are also quite nice, though perhaps redundant for some of you.
*
Sarifal Feywarden (D 405) *- Requires Fey Origin. An easy way for a Warlord to improve his damage.

*Sohei (D 404) *- A pretty stock way to give you some off-action powers for strikerdom,  but I cannot suggest this with the plethora of great minor actions you have. Decent skill boosts and the save boost certainly isn't bad either.

*Spellscarred Harbinger (NWCS)* - A teleport or the ability to turn invisible 1/enc? Sure I'd love that!

*Yakuza (D 404) *- A decent array of features and skill bumps (especially at level 1, where you can potentially toss -2 to hit you for a while). However the real reason you're here is the u2. For those of you that have Charisma, this is *really freaking good.*

[/sblock] 
Paragon Paths: Exemplars of Glory

Warlords were gifted with a selection of some very strong Paragon Paths for their line of work, so you'll find you probably won't have to look outside this list to do what you do and do it well. That being said, check out the Multiclass section if you can't find anything on this list that makes you happy.

*Warlord Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
Arcane Battlemaster (MP 2) - Despite having the blurb on Arcane fluff and having a picture with a Melee Warlord, this path only requires training in Arcana to enter, and it's actually for Ranged Warlords (go figure). It centers on resistances and elemental damage, which is an underwhelming theme. It does attach a small buff to Inspiring Word and some nice AoE power, which salvages it, but not by much

Arena Champion (D 368) - A nice revival feature and a decent AP benefit, but that's where the fun ends for this Path. The attack powers suck (basically augments to your Melee Basic Attack), and the attack buff feature is not worth burning a Standard Action for it (who uses total defense with any kind of regularity?). Leave this to the strikers who can use it effective.

Arkhosian Blademaster (MP 2) - This Paragon Path focuses on power recovery. While normally I prize this sort of ability, the fact of the matter is that outside a fantastic Daily power and a solid feature at L16, there's little that impresses about this Path. Still an OK path though.

Arrowhead Commander (MP 2) - This Paragon Path actually has a Controller feel to it, due to the emphasis on shooting into cover to hit multiple targets and pushing your opponents about the battlefield. The buffs and enabling it grants is rather minor, and shooting into cover generally is bad idea. Not a great path.

Battle Captain (PHB) - The premier Paragon Path for a Tactical Warlord. All three features hand out attack bonuses to your allies, including a potentially colossal one in the case of Battle Inspiration, which also buffs speed. The powers are nothing special (Reserve Manuever is your friend here), but the features are enough to carry the path.

Battlelord of Kord (MP) - Charisma-based Warlords everywhere love this Paragon Path. It has a sizable buff in the form of Tempestuous Inspiration, and an absolutely brutal Daily Attack Power in the form of Path of the Storm. You also get a solid power recovery ability in Blood-Tested Inspiration.

Captain of Fortune (MP 2) - It grants your damage rolls some reliability, has a great Encounter power for nova setup, and the ability to burn 2 AP's in an Encounter. This is actually a pretty good Path.

Chainbinder (MP 2) - This Paragon Path uses a weapon group you're actually partial to (Flails), and it makes the combat style features more appealing to you, including having them not require any Wisdom. A decent Path overall if you're looking to explore some different things on a warlord, but features and powers really don't offer anything good.

Combat Veteran (PHB) - A decent set of features to make you tougher, and a nice action advantage AP benefit. While this is likely not the first choice for the majority of Warlords, it's higher on the list for Bravelords who have chosen to ignore their secondary stat, since they'll likely go for Constitution. Still, not a frontrunner in most cases.

Commando Captain (MP) - A Paragon Path that encourages your allies moving about. I don't feel that the features and powers are significant enough to make this a higher-tier Paragon Path, though.

Dujun of Erathis (MP) - This Paragon Path is very vanilla: it provides a bunch of generic benefits, but none of them strong enough to make you want to select it. The Daily power is probably the only thing worth noting about the Path, and it's a Striker-oriented one.

Earthfast Brigadier (MP) - A strong buffing Paragon Path for a Warlord that likes to get in close and draw attacks, it seems a natural fit for Bravelords who are willing to forsake their riders for some straight-up toughness. Just remember your Plate and Shield if you go for this Path; you'll need them.

Flamebrow Commander (MP) - While the powers and features are solid, the problem is that the entire Paragon Path hinges on having a sky-high Charisma score and on hovering about the Bloodied state on a constant basis. The average party does NOT want the Leader to be Bloodied all the time.

Infernal Strategist (MP) - Oh, yeah. I went there: I rated a Paragon Path as absolutely mandatory. And the fact of the matter is that it is for _Resourceful Warlords_; there is absolutely no benefit that can trump an additional Commanding Presence. To boot, it provides a nice damage bonus and some rock-solid powers.

Knight Commander (PHB) - A decent support-based Paragon Path, the main draw is the Honor and Glory feature for a sizable bonus to attack rolls for all allies. A solid bonus to OA's and some decent powers round out the Path.

Longarm Marshal (MP) - A rather Defender-oriented Paragon Path that centers on Spear-wielding, it could be quite solid for an Intelligence-based Warlord who likes Spears. The main perks are the sweet accuracy bonus and the absolutely brutal (if risky) Daily power.

*Pack Master (D 364)* - I'm not a fan of alignment restrictions at all, and the L11 feature is marginal on a good day, but those are basically the only gripes I have with this Path. The AP benefits are rock-solid, and the powers are not bad at all either (If you don't find the fluff and mechanics of the encounter power amusing something is wrong with you). A pretty good Path.

Platinum Warlord (MP) - A Paragon Path with rather underwhelming features (can you say proficiency with scale armor?), and though it has solid powers, I'm not solid on that they're good enough to .

Prince of Knaves (MP 2) - While I can certainly appreciate the "aid the stealty characters" outlook of this Path, I don't see anything apart from Distracting Action that can promote taking this Path over another. Overall, not what you're looking for.

Purple Dragon Knight (FRPG) - Another Path that consists of a decent collection of abilities and powers, but with nothing that's truly outstanding. A serviceable choice, but I'd be looking elsewhere if I were you.

Shadow Captain (MOTP) - The features are kind of underwhelming, but the powers are strong and pretty applicable to most Warlords. A strong choice, especially for Charisma-based Warlords (for some reason, the Utility power requires Intelligence as well, though).

Sword Marshal (PHB) - No. This is one of the worst Paragon Paths in the game, so believe me when I say you want no part of this. If you like the flavor, multiclass Fighter and play a Kensei instead.

Twiceborn Leader (MP) - A sweet Paragon Path for any Warlord, especially Intelligence-based ones, as this is the only way you'll get to apply Inspiring Word to 2 targets without butchering your secondary stat.

White Raven (MP 2) - A nice Path for those with a decent-sized party that likes to cluster, as the benefits require allies to be close by. The problem with that outlook is that clustering entails the risk of getting the entire party hammered by small-range AoE's unnecessarily. That tempers the benefits of the Path somewhat. If you play with a Sigil Carver or the like, this is certainly *better*.

Zephyr Warchief (MP 2) - I'm not the biggest fan of this path. The AP feature is fantastic, but everything else buffs movement a bit. But you already have a fair number of abilities and powers that do that, so this seems rather redundant.
[/sblock]

*Racial Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
Here, I'll be marking the race that corresponds to the Path along with the source. We'll only be concerning ourselves with the recommended Paragon Paths here, that is to say, those rated Black or higher. If it's not on the list and it's in my sources, it's not a good idea.

Adroit Explorer (Human - PHB 2) - The power recovery benefits are awesome, especially using them as an immediate reaction. This can be a very strong Path indeed, though it does require some thought as to which powers are your bread-and-butter moves. Once you have that covered, though, this Path shines and shines brightly.

Beastblooded Minotaur (Minotaur - D 369) - It has some decent benefits for Polearm Warlords, including a bonus in reach and speed. Everything else is pretty average, though.

Concordant Leader (Genasi - MP) - A Paragon Path with an emphasis on  resistances and manifestations. The only real feature you can really look forward to is grabbing resistances for yourself, which is kind of underwhelming given what's out there. Extra Manifestation for free is nice come epic though.

*Mithral Arm (Dragonborn - D 385)* - Essentially the Dragonborn's version of Adroit Explorer, it has excellent features, and power recovery on a Warlord is certainly a good idea. A prime pick.

Spiral Tactician (Eladrin - MP) - So the bit here is that on an AP, you should (If you're an eldarin warlord looking at this path you're a Taclord) already be handing out about +4 or +5 to hit (Tactician's Armor people). I can't see how adding a bit more on an AP will help all that much unless you have really inaccurate allies. Besides, everyone should be using APs on the first round anways, so Battle Captain's +2 or +3 make it about equal when allies spend an AP, and better overall. And that's ignoring BC's amazing f16. This path has decent powers but they aren't anything special, and thus, I can't suggest this over Battle Captain. Niche uses.

Turathi Highborn (Tiefling - PHB 2) - You won't hit with the powers as much as you'd like, but they do have some nice control effects to slap on your opponent, and some nice features for you.

Wildfire Genasi (Genasi - FRPG) - While the progression will ensure your Path powers won't hit as often as you'd like them to, there's no denying this Paragon Path increases the options available to you.
[/sblock]

*Dragonmarked Paragon Paths (EPG)*
[sblock]
Again, we will only concern ourselves with Paths that would make you a better Warlord. I also note the expected (note: not required) race for the Path, as well as the Dragonmark Feat you have to take to gain access.

None of the Paths here are very appealing for a Warlord.
[/sblock]

Epic Destinies: Avatars of Glory

*Warlord Epic Destinies*
[sblock]
Business as usual here: Black or higher ones get a write-up, the rest don't.

Adamantine Soldier (MP) - A very solid Epic Destiny for Bravelords who favor Constitution, but no one else can really make full use of it.

Champion of Prophecy (EPG) - Pretty similar to Demigod, but with an emphasis on milestones. Not quite as good IMHO, but that's a high standard to meet.

Chosen (FRPG) - Pretty similar to Demigod overall, and can be even better if you find a Utility power you like more than Divine Regeneration.

Darklord (D 372) - So... you wanna be the Grim Reaper? All things aside, this is a pretty strong ED. I don't like the lack of ability score boosts, and rituals will likely be covered by another party member, but reviving people you drop has some potential.

Deadly Trickster (PHB) - This is a nice choice for the Charisma-based Warlords in the audience, especially because of the rerolls.   Not burning a power when you roll 18+ is sweet, too.

Demigod (PHB) - Still arguably the best Epic Destiny for any character, and you are no exception, especially if you're a Melee guy.  

*Destined Scion (HotFK)* - Another off-shoot from the Demigod tree, a straight-up attack and save bonus along with the two ability score bonuses make it a strong choice.

Dispossessed Champion (EPG) - It has a very powerful Utility power, but nothing else about the Epic Destiny stands out.

Eternal Seeker (PHB) - The mix-and-matching part is very appealing, and it only gets better as more material is released. Right now, it's looking impressive, though you've probably got a lot of powers you want to hang on to.  

Free Soul (D 376) - Why you would want to play a Revenant Warlord is beyond me, but this is a pretty decent ED for that purpose.

Harbinger of Doom (PHB 2) - Another solid, but not spectacular ED. Nothing really jumps out at you from this one.

Harper of Legend (D 367) - Not a bad choice for an ED, but there are better candidates, though having an extra Encounter is very nice.

*Heir of Siberys (D 388)* - A branch off the Demigod ED tree, this one offers a variety of effects to choose from as a Utility power. A Warlord will likely be most attracted to Healing, Passage, or Scribing.

*Hordemaster (DSCS)* - An interesting spin on the classic Demigod Epic Destiny, this one has some nice Leader-y flavor and powers you could use to good effect.

*Indomitable Champion (HotFL)* - Essentially an expansion of the Demigod chassis, this ED offers some hefty extra HP and a bonus to NAD's, in addition to some neat defensive abilities and the traditional double stat boost.

Invincible Vanguard (MP 2) - This is an ED revolving around charging. There's a niche build among you that likes to charge, but the vast majority of Warlords won't be able to take advantage of all the features.

*Keeper of the Everflow (HoS)* - A quality ED, it gives an ability score bump along with a variety of effects you can mix-and-match to fit the situation (and there's a good straight standby effect you can rock, too).

Legendary General (MP) - While it doesn't provide an ability score boost, that's about the only thing wrong with the Path. Allies don't drop until you do, you can funnel AP's to whoever is in best position to use them, and you have a Daily that provides mass power recovery. A strong choice.

Legendary Sovereign (MP 2) - This is an ED best suited for the Charisma-based folks, but the features are reasonably strong: a one-time, per-encounter version of Relentless Assault, a prime revival feature and Reliability on your favorite Encounter power are nice to have, and Sword of the Sovereign puts a cap on what's a very strong Epic Destiny.

Martial Archetype (MP) - Really conditional entry pre-requisites, but you get some nice stuff out of it if you're looking to diversify what you can accomplish with the Martial power source.   The thing is, IMHO there's not all that much you'd want to grab to justify Paragon Multiclassing.

Mourning Savior (EPG) - It has the Leader outlook down pat, but it is a bit too conditional to make the higher echelon of Epic Destinies, though it can be quite solid if you frequent a place like the Mournland in your games.

Planeshaper (D 372) - This is a Control-oriented path through and through, which is a nice expansion upon your abilities. The features also provide a touch of synergy, especially for Intelligence-based Warlords.

Prince of Hell (D 372) - Decent offensive and movement powers (teleportation with free damage? Tasty...). The Charisma bonus and the summons are just icing.

Punisher of the Gods (D 372) - While powerful, this Epic Destiny is a consistent headache for the designers, receiving multiple versions of errata. I can't give it a top ranking in its current incarnation, especially because I don't think it will remain constant either. This is compounded by the fact that few Warlords take a Weapon Mastery.

Reborn Champion (D 365) - If it weren't for the fact that this doesn't provide you with the increased competence ability score buffs bring, it would be very competitive with Demigod, Chosen, and the rest of the big boys. As it is, it's good, but just a step behind.

Redeemed Drow (D 367) - Though it is essentially a racial ED, it's a pretty solid one, with power recovery (though giving up the racial kind of stings), and some nice toughness-oriented features.

Star-Favored Champion (MP 2) - The features are pretty solid, especially the automatic 20 on any save, and the "basic attack as a minor if you miss" one. Sign of Hope is very underwhelming, though.

Storm Sovereign (D 372) - Decent enough, but a Constitution bonus and the features aren't really your focus at all (more along the lines of a Defender, honestly).

Warmaster (MP) - Not even the lack of ability scores can keep this ED down. You can potentially nuke encounters into oblivion before they begin using its features and Utility power, which makes it a premium choice. However keep in mind this ED shines at 24-26. If you don't think your epic campaign will get to 24 I really can't suggest this.

Winter Sovereign (D 372) - If you're a Fey character that likes Permafrost (think Eladrin Taclord or the like), this is likely a cool ED for you. If you like (save ends) effects, it gets a little better. Solid overall.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 24, 2015)

*Originally posted by zelink551:*

Magic Equipment: Facilitators of Glory

As is the norm for sections in this Handbook, if the piece of magic equipment isn't rated Black or higher, I won't be talking about it (especially important because this game has a colossal amount of equipment available).

*Armor*
[sblock]
I'm taking a leaf from the designers' book with regards to level distribution: the + sign indicates a progression every 5 levels, there's another version of the armor with an additional +1 enhancement bonus.

*Level 2+*

Dwarven Armor (Chain, Scale, Plate) (PHB) - Healing as a free action that doesn't spend a surge, and a bonus to Endurance checks as a bonus? OK! 

Screaming Armor (Hide, Scale, Plate) (AV) - A free bonus to Intimidate, and a nifty debuffing power (with range, no less). A nice choice .

*Level 3+*

Armor of Exploits (Any) (AV) - Lets you make interesting combinations with allies who share your attack stat, or simply load an Encounter power for an extra use. Pretty cool.  

*Defensive Armor (Any) (PHB 3)* - This property features a solid Daily defense-booster, which becomes meatier with power points (it's *better* if you have access to those).

Meliorating Armor (Chain, Scale, Plate) (AV) - Gets tougher the longer the day goes on.

*Level 4+*

Genasi Soul Armor (Leather, Hide) (AV 2) - Elemental manifestations can expand your tactical options. Better for Genasi looking for an emergency extra use of their racial power.

Salubrious Armor (Scale, Plate) (PHB) - More AC when you heal means you can get a great defensive boost when you need it the most.  

Verve Armor (Scale, Plate) (AV) - This armor basically says, "I get up from being down," once per day.

*Level 5+*

Agile
Armor (Chain, Scale, Plate) (AV) - Only usable by Heavy Armor wearers, and not really worth it until high Epic Tier, but good enough during Epic that it’s worth mentioning.

Healer's Armor (Hide, Chain) (AV 2) - A boost to your basic healing capacities. Nice for the Hide-wearers in the audience (I don't recommend you stick to Chain).

Supporting Armor (Scale, Plate) (AV 2) - Preventing dazing and stunning is something nice to have on your armor.

Tactician's Armor (Ringmail, Chain, Scale, Plate) (AV) - With the advent of Ringmail, this is the primary enchant I can suggest for any Intelligence based Warlord.

*Level 10+*

Lifeblood Armor (Hide) (PHB 2) - If I’m reading this right, this grants you free HP just for using a short rest (which you will do; you want your Encounter powers back). Whoa.

*Level 14+*

Displacer Armor *(Cloth, Leather, Hide) (AV) *- A neat property for Intelligence-based Warlords.  

*Level 15+*

Trollskin Armor (Hide, Scale) (PHB) - Regen is always great to have.  

*Level 18+*

Driftmetal Armor (Chain, Scale) (MOTP) - A smidge of elemental resistance, and an easy-to-use power that hands out an attack penalty. Solid.  

*Level 19+*

Soulforged Armor (Plate) (PHB) - One more turn standing up for a Leader means you're not actually going to be down.  

*Level 23+*

Armor of Enduring Health (Hide, Chain) (AV 2) - An extra use of second wind is nice for the Dwarves in the audience.

*Level 30*

Armor of Shared Healing (Chain) (AV 2) - An endgame item and it requires wearing Chainmail, but it potentially manufacture huge amounts of healing, especially when you heal those tough Defender types.
[/sblock]  

*Weapons*
[sblock]
I'm taking a leaf from the designers' book with regards to level distribution: the + sign indicates a progression every 5 levels, there's another version of the weapon with an additional +1 enhancement bonus.

*Level 2+*

Dwarven Thrower (Axe, Hammer) (D 385) - A solid weapon property, but it's for weapons you don't use all that often. It also has a pure damage power attached to it, which is solid for a Warlord, but not worth throwing a parade over.

Farbond Spellblade (Heavy Blade, Light Blade) (AV 2) - A quality way for Warlords to have a Ranged option that can use all of your weapon-specific feats. It's even better if you're a Ranged Warlord, because you essentially have to buy only one weapon.

*Vicious (Any) (PHB)* - Pretty basic, but d12 crit dice are nice to have.

*Level 3+*

*Carnage (Axe, Heavy Blade, Mace) (DSCS)* - If you're in the gambling mood, this weapon can provide a very respectable damage bonus (which you can get more reliably if the weapon die is smaller or if you have multiple dice).

*Chieftain's (Polearm, Spear) (D 391)* - A neat bonus to hit for any of your granted attacks.

Cunning (Any Melee) (AV) - If you like (save ends) effects, this is the weapon for you.  

Frost (Any) (PHB) - Combines with Wintertouched and Lasting Frost for eternal combat advantage and +5 damage. Better than ever, thanks to other items helping it beat cold resistance. 

Inescapable (Any) (AV) - Buffs your attack bonus after a miss. Solid.  

Luckblade (Heavy Blade, Light Blade) (AV) - Rerolls, which are great at getting those crucial powers to land. 

Quick (Any) (AV) - Free basic attacks are fun.  

Swiftshot (Crossbow) (AV) - This is a sweet enchantment for Crossbow users, especially because they can use it to burn one less feat in decreasing your loading time.

Vanguard (Any Melee) (AV) - Bonuses to damage while charging, and a pretty sweet buffing power if you're Charisma-based. Nice.  

*Level 4+*

Communal (Any Melee) (AV) - An easy way to get minor bonuses for your allies. Cool.

Master's Blade (Heavy Blade) (AV 2) - While you don't get quality stances as fast as other members of the Martial classes, this can still be a good weapon for you.

Screaming Bow (Bow) (AV 2) - A nice property for Bow Warlords looking to use Mark of Storm.

*Level 5+*

Flaming (Any) (PHB) - This weapon is OK by itself, but it's better for Tieflings, thanks to Hellfire Blood.  

Lightning (Any) (PHB) - This weapon lets Mark of Storm users do their thing.

*Level 8+*

Dread (Any) (AV) - Slaps out defensive penalties like it's nobody's business.  Makes setting your allies up for something huge that much easier. 

Weapon of Healing (Mace) (AV) - THE backup weapon you want.  

*Level 9+*

Kamesti Crossbow (Crossbow) (AV 2) - Retains a missed power, and eliminates the long range penalty. Decent. It's also part of the Kamestiri Uniform item set, which makes it look better if you already have pieces of that set.

*Level 12+*

Jagged (Axe, Heavy Blade, Light Blade) (AV) - Improved crits at LEVEL 12!!!!!!!!  

*Level 13+*

Bloodiron (Any) (AV) - Your criticals are so nice, they damage twice.  

General's (Polearm) (AV 2) - A decent extra reach power and being part of an item set are the draws on this weapon enchantment.

Thunderbolt (Any Ranged) (AV) - A more palatable alternative to Lightning Weapons for Ranged Warlords who wish to use Mark of Storm.

Withering (Any Melee) (AV) - You set 'em up; your allies will take 'em down.

*Level 14+*

Battlemaster's (Any) - An extra go with an Encounter power for an Item Daily? I'm in.

*Level 15+*

*Blade of the Eldritch Knight (Heavy Blade) (AV 2)* - It's not cheap, but reach 5 on all your standard action attacks is nothing short of amazing. A prime choice.

Radiant (Any) (AV) - This lets you play nice with Divine classes, and smacks undead around pretty well. Too bad it’s so expensive...  

*Level 16+*

Forceful (Bow) (AV) - So... you don't get any extra damage on crits (boo), BUT you get a dirt-cheap weapon that PUSHES enemies back EVERY time it hits. Beautiful. Combine with some push-enhancers, and you will wreak true havoc in combat.

*Level 19+*

*Tenacious Weapon (Any) (AV)* - Rerolls when you need it the most? Sign me up.

[/sblock]

*Arms Slot Items*
[sblock]
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Level 5*

Couters of Second Chances (L5/15/25) (AV) - A reroll can really save your skin.  

*Level 6*

Bracers of Archery (L6/16/26) (AV) - No real reason to not wear them if you're Ranged.

Iron Armbands of Power (L6/16/26) (AV) - No real reason to not wear them if you're Melee.

*Level 9*

Recoil Shield (AV) - Knocking folk prone as reprisal for hitting you is a nice setup for you and your allies to go get some payback.

*Level 10*

Bloodsoaked Bracers (L10/20/30) (AV) - If you're OK with your damage being a huge spike instead of a steady flow, this is the item for you. Be warned, though; this doesn't stack with most of your buffs.

*Level 12*

Shield of Deflection (L12/22) (AV) - Resistance to Ranged attacks can be useful, as you're not a Ranged character. 

*Level 14*

Hypnotic Shield (AV) - Dazing is nice. Deadlocking yourself to being adjacent to the target... not so much.

*Level 19*

Trollhide Braces (L19/29) (AV) - Regen!

*Level 30*

Shield of Ultimate Protection (AV 2) - Big protection, but it’s a capstone item.
[/sblock]

*Feet Slot Items*
[sblock]
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Level 2*

Acrobat Boots (PHB) - Cheap, and they let you stand up faster.  

Boots of Adept Charging (AV) - Dirt cheap, and have an OK effect, especially for Bravelords. 

*Level 7*

Boots of the Fencing Master (AV) - Rewards for mobility. Pretty solid for you.

Rushing Cleats (AV) - More pushing distance is nice to have for the Polearm users.

*Level 9*

Boots of Eagerness (AV) - Pretty cheap, and they pack a nice mobility power.

*Level 22*

Boots of Speed (AV) - +2 to speed and a decent power.  

*Level 24*

Boots of Caiphon (AV 2) - They sap your HP, but it’s probably less damage than you would take for eating an OA, especially at these levels, and you ARE moving with a minor action...

*Zephyr Boots (AV)* - If you have light armor and these boots, you can fly at-will. Need I say more?

*Level 25*

Sandals of Avandra (AV) - Expensive, but very powerful and allow for crazy mobility.

*Level 28*

Boots of Teleportation (AV) - Get them if you can afford them. That is all.
[/sblock]

*Hands Slot Items*
[sblock] 
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't  follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be  labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section  is available.

*Level 3*

Gloves of Piercing (PHB) - Real cheap, and they should punch through any resistance to your attacks if they're not element-based.

*Level 10*

Dwarven Throwers (AV) - This allows you to make a basic attack with your main weapon at range once per encounter. Pretty solid.

Strikebacks (AV) - A vicious reprisal style ability when you get hit. Very nice to have.

*Level 11*

Gloves of Ice (L11/21) (AV 2) - More damage for your cold attacks, or punch through cold resistance. Glorious, especially with Frost Weapons.  

*Level 12*

Gloves of the Healer (L12/22) (AV) - More healing. Need I say more?

*Level 13*

Gloves of Missile Deflection (AV) - Some solid resistance against Ranged attacks.

*Level 18*

Gauntlets of Destruction (PHB) - A superior version of Brutal 1. Sweet. 
[/sblock]

*Head Slot Items*
[sblock]
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Level 4*

Casque of Tactics (L4/14/24) (AV) - An initiative bonus is good for anyone.

*Level 8*

Coif of Mindiron (L8/18/28) (AV) - Protects against an increasing array of action denial conditions (albeit only against Will) as an ENCOUNTER POWER. Sexy.  

*Level 9*

Helm of Battle (L9/19/29) (PHB) - Even more initiative bonuses for everyone!

*Level 10*

Helm of Heroes (L10/20/30) (PHB) - Turns a free attack into a show-stopper once per day, and a nice bonus to saves against fear. A very powerful item for you. 

*Level 12*

Charger's Headdress (AV 2) - Accuracy bonuses while charging are always appreciated.

*Level 14*

Golden Crown of Battle Command (AV 2) - +2 to hit and to damage for all your granted basic attacks is pretty ridiculous, and being part of an item set never hurts.

*Helm of Able Defense (AV 2)* - A bonus to Will, and a bump to all defenses until you get hit is pretty good if you ask me.

*Level 15*

Carcanet of Psychic Schism (AV) - Slaps a penalty on you, but it sure beats being incapacitated.

*Level 21*

Coif of Focus (AV) - Comes by later in your career, and burns up a Magic Item Daily, but negating Daze or Stun is awesome.

*Level 22*

Helm of Ghostly Defense (PHB) - Helps you take the sting off your opponent’s hits.

*Level 23*

Eye of Awareness (AV) - A bonus to Will, and a big initiative bonus.
[/sblock]  

*Neck Slot Items*
[sblock]
I'm taking a leaf from the designers' book with regards to level  distribution: the + sign indicates a progression every 5 levels, there's  another version of the weapon with an additional +1 enhancement bonus.

*Level 2+*

Badge of the Berserker (AV 2) - Cheap, and allows you to charge into any mess without having to worry about getting hammered coming in.  

Cloak of Resistance (PHB) - Decent resistance for a turn.  

*Level 4+*

Cloak of Distortion (AV) - Forces your enemies to get in close enough for you to engage them if they want to hit you with any kind of regularity.  

Healer's Brooch (AV) - Buffs your healing powers. Sweet. 

*Level 8+*

Steadfast Amulet (AV) - This prevents daze or stun. 'Nuff said.

*Level 9+*

Amulet of False Life (PHB) - Your healing surge value in THP is a sweet ability, even if it's a Daily.  

*Level 10+*

Periapt of Cascading Health (D 369) - Ends one effect per encounter, no questions asked. Win.  

*Level 12+*

Mantle of the Golden General (AV 2) - While +2 to all saves granted by Warlord powers is nice, it's kind of lame if you take Mark of Healing, since the saving throws won't be actually granted by Warlord powers. At least it's part of an item set...

*Level 13+*

Amulet of Scales (D 365) - Scaling, immediate-application, encounter-long resistance to a keyword (which includes Arcane, Weapon, and the like, by the way) is nice.

*Level 14+*

Flamewrath Cape (AV) - Offers a nice damage boost, as well as disincentive for enemies attacking you. Only for one turn, though. 

Timeless Locket (AV 2) - Turn a Minor into a Standard? Sign me up!

*Level 15+*

Brooch of Vitality (AV) - More HP is NICE, especially the Epic Tier versions.  

Cloak of Displacement (AV) - A nice bonus to AC and Reflex until you get hit, and a pretty cool power. Worth a look.

Torc of Power Preservation (AV) - It retains Encounter powers when you use them. Need I really say more?

*Level 25+*

Life Charm (AV) - I am down, you say? Ha!   Think again!

*Level 30*

Scarab of Invulnerability (PHB) - Makes you immune to everything for a round. Sure, it's a Level 30 item, but you will enjoy the short amount of time you'll have it.
[/sblock]  

*Rings*
[sblock] 

*Level 13*

Ring of Giants (D 378) - A sweet bonus to critical hit damage, and push 2 + prone on any primal attack power you may power-swap for can come in handy.

*Level 14*

Ring of Fury (D 366) - When you're bloodied, you let it be known.

*Level 15*

Ring of the Dragonborn Emperor (AV) - A nice boost for Close attacks, and a very strong power for using Inspiring Word (or any other Encounter power, including the big guns like Hail of Steel) in potentially devastating fashion.

*Level 16*

Ring of Protection (PHB) - Generic defensive item. Useful, though it's about as exciting as watching grass grow.  

War Ring (AV) - Adds a little more 'oomph' into your criticals.

*Level 18*

Bone Ring of Better Fortune (AV) - Since this halves all necrotic damage, it can potentially be better than a lot of resistance.  

*Level 19*

Grace Ring of Prowess (AV 2) - A solid power that lets you rev up for +2 to hit before teeing off.  

*Level 20*

Ring of Action Reversal (AV 2) - A hefty bonus to initiative checks, and a sweet benefit should you miss with an Encounter power.

*Level 21*

Ring of Heroic Insight (AV) - Allows you to buff yourself pretty well once per day.

Ring of Tenacious Will (AV) - Makes Cha-based Warlords tough as nails. No way they miss out on this awesomesauce.  

*Level 22*

Blink Ring (AV) - Teleportation is nice to have.  

*Level 24*

Golden Ring of Teros (AV 2) - +2 to AC and Fortitude is nice to have, even if it’s conditional.

*Level 26*

*Ring of Guarded Will (AV 2)* - A nice bump to Will defense.

*Level 27*

Avandra’s Ring (AV 2) - Ignoring difficult terrain is pretty cool. Too bad it shows up so late...

Ring of the Phoenix (AV) - A pretty sweet revival ability.

*Level 28*

Ring of Elemental Mastery (MOTP) - Allows you to shave some elemental resistance off your opponent, or flat-out ignore it after a milestone. Solid, especially for people looking to abuse the Frostcheese combo.

*Level 29*

Ring of Free Time (AV 2) - Expensive, but resist all 5 is nice, as is an extra minor action every turn to pull off all those Utility powers simultaneously.

*Level 30*

Dauntless Champion’s Ring (AV 2) - For all you non-Demigods out there (you know who you are).

Nullifying Ring (AV) - A capstone defensive item. Pretty nuts... if you can foot the bill.  
[/sblock]

*Waist Slot Items*
[sblock]
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Level 8*

Belt of Lucky Strikes (D 365) - A free attack after you miss is a solid benefit.  

Belt of Vim (L8/18/28) (AV) - Reinforces your strongest defense.

*Level 10*

Diamond Cincture (L10/20/30) (AV 2) - Gives you access to your healing surges (so you don't have to burn your heals on yourself), and a bonus a to Fortitude to boot. Tasty.  

*Level 11*

Healer's Sash (L11/21) (AV) - Anything that allows you to heal your allies is worth a look, even post-errata.

Totemic Belt (AV) - Buffs for charging are always welcome.

*Level 13*

Cord of Divine Favor (AV) - Healing while you heal others. Particularly sweet for Battle Captains and Battlelords of Kord, who like spreading their Inspiring Word out as a buff as well as a heal.

*Level 15*

General's Belt (AV 2) - +1 to Fortitude defense and a "heal yourself while you heal others" power combined with being part of an item set is very sweet.

*Level 18*

Belt of Mountain Endurance (D 365) - Glorious. +Str to surge value and an AP benefit, all in one package.  

Cord of Foresight (AV) - Hooray for front-loaded hit points! 

*Level 19*

Belt of Breaching (AV 2) - Healing as you chug on. Solid.

*Level 23*

Belt of Vitality (AV) - Gets you up when you're down, and boosts Fortitude. Could be worse...

*Level 28*

Sash of Regeneration (AV 2) - Regen while bloodied is nice.
[/sblock]

*Miscellaneous Items*
[sblock]
Since there is no set-in-stone progression symbol for items that don't follow the standard "every 5 levels" progression, I'm going to be labeling the levels at which each version of every item in this section is available.

*Ammunition:*

*Level 3+*

Firestorm Arrow (AV 2) - Lays down some heavy fire (pun intended). Lets you play focus fire and crowd control simultaneously.

Freezing Arrow (AV 2) - Extra damage AND slowing? Very nice.

Lightning Arrow (AV 2) - Extra damage is awesome, but this is one is a bit behind its fellows after the errata.

Surprise Bullet (AV 2) - Free CA is a pretty solid benefit.

*Dragonshard Augments:*

*Level 2*

Eberron Shard of Lightning (L2/12/22) (EPG) - A great incentive to wield Lightning weapons.  

Khyber Shard of the Fiery Depth (L2/12/22) (EPG) - Incentive for wielding Flaming weapons.  

Siberys Shard of Merciless Cold (L2/12/22) (EPG) - Yet another reason to like Frost weapons.

*Level 3*

Siberys Shard of Radiance (L3/13/23) (EPG) - Another selling point for the Radiant weapon.  

*Wondrous Items:*

*Level 3*

Battle Standard of Healing (AV) - Free healing for everyone when someone spends a surge, which is a fantastic benefit, especially when it's this cheap.

*Level 5*

Power Jewel (AV) - A pain-free way to recharge a low-level Encounter power, which is nice to have... until you retrain all of them away.

Salve of Power (AV) - Post-errata, this trades a surge for another Encounter power, which can be a pretty good deal for you.

*Level 9*

Backlash Tattoo (AV 2) - A free basic attack every encounter is a nice revenge sort of ability.

Endless Quiver (AV 2) - Endless ammo for Ranged Warlords. Do I really need to explain why that is good? To boot, it's part of the Kamestiri Uniform item set.

*Level 10*

*Salve of Power (AV)* - Post-errata, this trades a surge for another Encounter power, which is a pretty good deal for most characters, even Leaders.

*Level 12*

Foe Stone (AV) - Cheap, and it pinpoints your opponent’s weakest defense at will. Somebody in the party has to have this; why not you?

*Stone of Earth (AV 2)* - Getting another chance to land a Melee hit is sweet.

*Stone of Flame (AV 2)* - Fire lovers want one of these around.

*Stone of Light (AV 2)* - If you're into Radiant damage, having a do-over in your back pocket sounds like a good idea to me.

*Stone of Spirit (AV 2)* - If you're partaking in Psychic attack support, a reroll is good stuff.

*Stone of Storms (AV 2)* - If lightning and thunder are your elements of choice, this is good to have.

*Stone of Wind (AV 2)* - A do-over on a Ranged attack is a nice thing to have.

*Level 16*

Solitaire (Aquamarine) (AV) - Free attacks after a critical are nice.  

*Level 18*

Battle Standard of Tactics (AV) - Telepathy may not show up in the stat sheet, but it allows for unrivaled tactical coordination.

*Level 19*

Battle Standard of the Stalwart (AV) - A free bonus to all defenses is pretty sweet. Be warned, though; most of your buffs won't stack with this, but it's less of an issue due to Warlords' tendency toward aggressive leadership.

*Level 20*

Battle Standard of the Vanguard (AV) - While a bonus to all attacks is sweet, it doesn’t stack with most of the buffs you hand out, which reduces its value somewhat. Still, it's a free buff, so it can't be ignored. 

*Level 21*

Solitaire (Cerulean) (AV) - Expensive, but getting rid of (save ends) effects this easily should be.  

*Level 26*

Solitaire (Violet) (AV) - Free AP’s after a crit are awesome.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 24, 2015)

*Originally posted by zelink551:*

Multiclassing: Sharing the Glory

Here are some notes on useful things your Warlord may want to pick up from other classes, such as feats, powers, Paragon Paths, and the occasional Epic Destiny. As is the norm, Black or higher synergies only here.

As for hybrids? Though I'm not the biggest fan of the mechanic, a hybrid with Ranger|Skirmisher Warlord can be a very productive character, and a Thaneborn Barbarian|Warlord could have some potential. Overall, though, you'll find your class is very complete and has little need of such things to be successful.

*Avenger*

As is pretty much the norm for Warlord Multiclassing, you're usually looking for one specific benefit; in this case, you won't find much in the attack powers, but the entry feat itself is awesome. However the Wisdom requirement kill this from what would be a nearly required pick.

*Entry Feats*
[sblock]
Disciple of Divine Wrath (PHB 2) - Though you get no choice in the skill you get with this feat (and it requires investment in what is a dumpstat for most Warlords), the true meat of this feat lies in the fact that if you isolate your enemy, you get 2 turns of automatic rerolls. That's crazy good for landing those crucial setup blows that make your allies awesome.
[/sblock]

*Barbarian*

Unlike most other Striker Multiclassing trees, this one doesn't require any alteration of your base fighting style to be effective, while still making you a more damaging character. Those two features make this MC choice a winner. However only look down this road if you're looking to make yourself more of a striker. *This doesn't help you lead*.

*Entry Feats*
[sblock]
Berserker's Fury (PHB 2) - A free +2 to damage for a whole encounter in addition to the free skill? All right!
[/sblock]

*Powers*
[sblock]
Storm of Blades (L13, Encounter - PHB 2) - Three attacks as an Encounter power is amazingly good, especially considering you can set yourself up to mitigate its drawback.

Hurricane of Blades (L27, Encounter - PHB 2) - And you though Storm of Blades was good... This is likely the power you took the Multiclass feat for.
[/sblock]

*Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
*Warpath Berserker (D 390)* - A Paragon Path tailor-made for this MC combination, and it features a healthy mix of self-buffing and ally-buffing features, including handing out extra attacks (especially charges), as well as damage. It comes recommended. The encounter power will utilize most of your standards, because its that good.
[/sblock]

*Fighter*

A very strong option for Warlords looking to enhance their abilities as a backup Defender or just flat-out deal more damage, it has some distinct techniques that can be useful for a Warlord. 

*Entry Feats*
[sblock]
Battle Awareness (MP) - While it is undeniably a powerful feat, it has a caveat in that it likes Wisdom and you usually don't.

Student of the Sword (PHB) - While it is kind of plain, +1 to hit can make the difference sometimes, and marking can help take pressure off your Defender.
[/sblock]

*Feats*
[sblock]
Draconic  Arrogance (Paragon Tier - MP) - While it is also a racial feat, it makes the Polearm Momentum builds that much better.

Polearm Momentum (Heroic Tier - MP) - While most of you likely don't have the default tools to make this work as well as a Fighter does, the fact of the matter is that it can be a very powerful tool for you, especially if you favored an At-Will that has a push (or can gain one), or if you like Mark of Storm. Buyer beware: it does have a hefty Wisdom investment.

Striking Resurgence (Paragon Tier - MP 2) - Second wind is officially a lot more palatable with this feat.
[/sblock]

*Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
*Battle Champion (D 390)* - A custom-made Paragon Path for this sort of combination, and it offers some sweet features and powers for a Leader.

Kensei (PHB) - While it doesn't offer much in the way of Leader-oriented features, the increase in base competence provided by a bonus to hit and damage can be useful.

[/sblock]

*Paladin*

An interesting expansion option for Charisma-based Warlords, this class offers some nice things to take advantage of.

*Entry Feats*
[sblock]
Soldier of Faith (PHB) - A free skill, and Divine Challenge once per encounter. Make your Charisma strong, and you can make quite a decent fill-in Defender.
[/sblock]

*Powers*
[sblock]
Wrath of the Gods (L6, Utility - PHB) - A nice, no-nonsense party-wide damage buff. Just remember to drop it early, so you can evade its pesky range limitation.

Divine Aegis (L16, Utility - DP) - +2 to your whole party's defenses with range? And it shows up at your weakest Utility level? Super awesome.
[/sblock]

*Paragon Paths*
[sblock]
*Sainted General (D 390)* - While the features are rather average, the powers are definitely worth noting. A rock-solid choice.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nibelung (Sep 24, 2015)

*Originally posted by zelink551:*

Tactics: The Methods To Glory

After some analysis and playtesting, I believe that the following guidelines are key to playing a successful Warlord.

*1. Know the easiest path to glory.*

The first step to playing a successful Warlord is identifiying what each particular build does best. This depends on the Commanding Presence you have chosen. The areas where I believe each one excels are summarized here:

Bravura Presence - As far as combat style goes, you typically fall in between a Soldier and a Brute; your place is the frontline, and you should prepare for it. Some of you may even dive headfirst into the action. Your abilities often demand you grant Combat Advantage to your enemies in exchange for their benefits, so be prepared to invest in your defense more than other Warlords will. Your specialty is granting your allies additional attacks, so look to flank with them in order to maximize their chances of hitting.

Insightful Presence - This build may be the purest Soldier in the bunch: you will be smack dab in the frontline, as many of your powers like to disrupt enemy actions and otherwise contribute to allied success outside your turn. Apart from that, looking to enable your allies is your class's bread and butter, so you should do that as well.

Inspiring Presence - This build is more of a straight Soldier as far as its individual combat style; heavily armored, solid damage, and can offer a bit of "off-tanking". That being said, your specialties are healing and damage buffing, so you're built to stand and deliver in combat. Work closely with your Defender, and you will go a long way toward keep both of you upright, which means the enemy will find it much harder to damage your more vulnerable allies.

Resourceful Presence - This build has a hint of Skirmisher with it, thanks to its lighter armor and higher mobility. You have a veritable grab bag of abilities available to you, so you can choose to be a jack-of-all-trades that is able to provide buffing, healing, or extra attacks as needed, or you could choose an area of specialization, which would be reinforced by your selection of the Infernal Strategist path. If so, pay attention to the entry of the build you dabbled in, as much of that will apply to you as well.

Skirmishing Presence - This build reverses the typical tendency in that likes fighting at Range, which makes you a pretty straight-forward Artillery in concept, since you're not going to be moving around nearly as much as a Ranged Skirmisher would. Look for powers that let you plink away safely in the back; no need for you to go risk your neck out in front. If the worst comes to the worst or you have a Melee power that was simply too good to pass up, consider a Thrown Weapon to keep all your capabilities going.

Tactical Presence - This build is also has a side of Skirmisher with that Soldier base, because of the extra mobility afforded by its light armor. In this case, your specialty is attack buffing, and plenty of it. Since you are able to buff attacks so efficiently, you will also want the ability to grant extra attacks, so your allies can milk your bonuses for what they're worth. Bear in mind, though, your primary priority is being a buffer; after you've selected powers to that end, pick up some goodies to grant extra swings.

*2. Be the Leader in combat.*

While you may not always be the actual party leader, in combat, people would do well to do what you say. In general, these three strategies will help your party win the day:

Select the target. You are an offensively inclined Leader in that a lot of your features allow allies to bring down enemies faster. To that end, the target you choose is the one that the party should focus on. Look to evaluate which enemy going down would bring you the most benefit at any given moment.

Live to talk about it. You are a Melee character first and foremost, and a lot of your abilities are close-range. That means you will probably have to get up close and personal with your target in order to help your allies bring him down. This means that having good defenses and going in judiciously is paramount to avoid the enemy's retributive attacks.

Let 'em have it. Although your main role is that of the facilitator, that doesn't mean that you should abandon all hope of being an offensive force. If you can hit the opponent hard, it makes it easier for your allies to bring them down. This is not your primary priority, but it should be a priority.

*3. Make the team better.*

Teamwork is the foundation of what you do as a Leader, so you should be prepared to do what it takes for your side to win. Apart from the standard functions of healing injured allies and facilitating offense via bonuses, don't be afraid of doing the little risky things, like provoking an Opportunity Attack to set up a flank (especially if the one making the Opportunity Attack is within reach of your party Defender), and look to set up opponents where another ally can lock them down, be it with a Defender's mark, a Striker's damage, or a Controller's status effect. You are the Leader, after all; in the words of TML20, "You are God; let the mortals have their victory."

*4. Be aware of yourself.*

With all the micro-managing and resource-oriented functions you do, it's rather easy to lose track of what you are doing, and what you are needing at the moment. Sometimes, it's OK to let your party's Defender and Striker tear something up themselves because it's too dangerous (or action-consuming) to back them up. The worst-case scenario is that you have to heal them after a while, which is easier to do than them healing you. That doesn't mean you treat your allies as expendable flesh-bags, but it does mean that you don't have to be after them like an over-protective parent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*5. Apply force judiciously.*

Having a good understanding of a given tactical situation can save your party more time and HP than any damage combo you (or anyone else) can cook up. Learn when to stick to your guns and fight conservative, and when to gamble more resources to end the encounter faster. You don't necessarily need ALL your Dailies to take out the BBEG, after all, but you probably will need SOME of them.

*6. Balance specialization with versatility.*

This may be the class with the most build options simultaneously available to a character without requiring drastic changes in builds or ability scores. Be wary of over-specialization; being a one-trick pony is a quick and dirty way to get you (and the rest of your party) in serious trouble. However, don't strive to be a generalist, either; you should pick a style, and let it influence (not mandate) your choices.

Sample Builds: Chasers of Glory

UNDER CONSTRUCTION...

*The General*
[sblock]
This build is made to enable your allies to take encounters by storm. To accomplish that, it has taken measures to help your allies get where they need to go faster and kill what they need to kill more efficiently. It also invests some resources in going first so that you can do your job as quickly as possible.

*Race:* Genasi.
*Commanding Presence:* Tactical Presence.
*Leader Feature:* Combat Leader.
*Multiclass:* None.
*Paragon Path:* Battle Captain.
*Epic Destiny:* Warmaster.

*Ability Scores:
*L1 – Str 18, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 12
L4 – Str 19, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 19, Wis 8, Cha 12
L8 – Str 20, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 20, Wis 8, Cha 12
L11 – Str 21, Con 13, Dex 11, Int 21, Wis 9, Cha 13
L14 – Str 22, Con 13, Dex 11, Int 22, Wis 9, Cha 13
L18 – Str 23, Con 13, Dex 11, Int 23, Wis 9, Cha 13
L21 – Str 24, Con 14, Dex 12, Int 24, Wis 10, Cha 14
L24 – Str 25, Con 14, Dex 12, Int 25, Wis 10, Cha 14
L28 – Str 26, Con 14, Dex 12, Int 26, Wis 10, Cha 14

*Feats:*
L1 – Mark of Healing
L2 – Heavy Blade Expertise
L4 – Tactical Assault
L6 – Shield Proficiency (Heavy)
L8 – Primordial Surge
L10 – Toughness
L11 – Combat Commander
L12 – Fight On
L14 – Tactician’s Word
L16 – Vexing Flanker
L18 – Improved Initiative
L20 – Improved Defenses
L21 – Martial Mastery
L21 – Superior Initiative (replaces Improved Initiative)
L22 – Shared Resources
L24 – Epic Will
L26 – Weapon Focus (Heavy Blades)
L28 – Improved Tactics
L28 – Protective Leadership (replaces Tactician’s Word)
L30 – Danger Sense

*At-Will Powers:*
L1 – Commander’s Strike
L1 – Inevitable Wave

*Encounter Powers:*
L1 – Warlord’s Favor
L3 – Vengeance is Mine
L7 – On My Mark
L11 – Force Retreat
L13 – Death from Two Sides (replaces On My Mark)
L17 – Hail of Steel (replaces Vengeance is Mine)
L23 – Thunderous Fury (replaces Warlord’s Favor)
L27 – A Plan Comes Together (replaces Death from Two Sides)

*Daily Powers:*
L1 – Lead the Attack
L5 – Stand the Fallen
L9 – Iron Dragon Charge
L15 – Anticipate Attack (replaces Iron Dragon Charge)
L19 – Victory Surge (replaces Anticipate Attack)
L20 – Cunning Flurry
L25 – Precision Stance (replaces Lead the Attack)
L29 – Defy Death (replaces Renew the Troops)

*Utility Powers:*
L2 – Adaptive Stratagem
L6 – Reorient the Axis
L10 – Tactical Orders
L12 – Bolt of Genius
L16 – Warlord’s Banner
L22 – Rush of Battle
L26 – Spring the Trap

*Skills:*
L1 – Athletics
L1 – Diplomacy
L1 – Endurance
L1 – History

*Magic Items (Expected GP = 14,625,000): *
*L30 (3,125,000 gp): *+6 Healer's Elderhide Armor (AV 2)
*L29 (2,625,000 gp):* Ring of Free Time (AV 2) 
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* +6 Steadfast Amulet (AV)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Farbond Spellblade Longsword (AV 2)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp): *Iron Armbands of Power (Epic Tier) (AV) 
*L26 (1,125,000 gp): *Violet Solitaire (AV) 
*L25 (625,000 gp):* Diamond Scabbard (AV) 
*L24 (525,000 gp):* Zephyr Boots (AV) 
*L23 (425,000 gp): *Eye of Awareness (AV) 
*L22 (325,000 gp):* Gloves of the Healer (Epic Tier) (AV)
*L15 (25,000 gp):* Ring of the Dragonborn Emperor (AV) 
*L13 (17,000 gp):* Cord of Divine Favor (AV)
*L12 (13,000 gp): *Stone of Earth (AV 2)
*L11 (9,000 gp):* Dice of Auspicious Fortune (D 381)
*L9 (4,200 gp): *Backlash Tattoo (AV 2)
*L3 (680 gp):* Battle Standard of Healing (AV)
*TOTAL:* 13,721,880 gp
[/sblock]

*The Hero*
[sblock]
This build is made to inspire his allies into a veritable fighting frenzy; to that end, it focuses both on throwing itself into combat in order to lead by example, and by enhancing ally capabilities through liberal doses of granted attacks and buffing.

*Race:* Dragonborn.
*Commanding Presence:* Bravura Presence.
*Leader Feature:* Battlefront Leader.
*Multiclass:* None.
*Paragon Path:* Battlelord of Kord.
*Epic Destiny:* Warmaster.

*Ability Scores:
*L1 – Str 18, Con 12, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 18
L4 – Str 19, Con 12, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 19
L8 – Str 20, Con 12, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 20
L11 – Str 21, Con 13, Dex 13, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 21
L14 – Str 22, Con 13, Dex 13, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 22
L18 – Str 23, Con 13, Dex 13, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 23
L21 – Str 24, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 24
L24 – Str 25, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 25
L28 – Str 26, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 26

*Feats:*
L1 – Mark of Healing
L2 – Heavy Blade Expertise
L4 – Armored Warlord
L6 – Toughness
L8 – Inspiring Breath
L10 – Improved Inspiring Word
L11 – Improved Battlefront Shift
L12 – Fight On
L14 – Vexing Flanker
L16 – Harlequin Style
L18 – Impetuous Charger
L20 – Improved Initiative
L21 – Shift the Field
L21 – Supreme Inspiration (replaces Improved Battlefront Shift)
L22 – Martial Mastery
L22 – Superior Initiative (replaces Improved Initiative)
L24 – Call to Glory
L26 – Improved Defenses
L28 – Epic Reflexes
L30 – Weapon Focus (Heavy Blades)

*At-Will Powers:*
L1 – Brash Assault
L1 – Direct the Strike

*Encounter Powers:*
L1 – Vengeance is Mine
L3 – No Gambit is Wasted
L7 – Provoke Overextension
L11 – Tempest of Triumph
L13 – Death from Two Sides (replaces Vengeance is Mine)
L17 – Hail of Steel (replaces Provoke Overextension)
L23 – Hold that Thought (replaces No Gambit is Wasted)
L27 – A Plan Comes Together (replaces Death from Two Sides)

*Daily Powers:*
L1 – Lamb to the Slaughter
L5 – Stand the Fallen
L9 – Iron Dragon Charge
L15 – War Master’s Assault (replaces Lamb to the Slaughter)
L19 – Victory Surge (replaces Iron Dragon Charge)
L20 – Path of the Storm
L25 – Relentless Assault (replaces War Master’s Assault)
L29 – Defy Death (replaces Stand the Fallen)

*Utility Powers:*
L2 – Knight’s Move
L6 – Inspiring Reaction
L10 – Instant Planning
L10 – Tactical Orders
L12 – Blood-Tested Inspiration
L22 – Rush of Battle
L26 – Spring the Trap

*Skills:*
L1 – Athletics
L1 – Diplomacy
L1 – History
L1 – Intimidate

*Magic Items (Expected GP = 14,625,000): *
*L29 (2,625,000 gp): *Ring of Free Time (AV 2)
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* +6 Steadfast Amulet (AV)
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* +6 Vanguard Longsword (AV)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Dwarven Elderscale Armor (PHB)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp): *+6 Farbond Spellblade Longsword (AV 2)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp): *Iron Armbands of Power (Epic Tier) (AV)
*L25 (625,000 gp): *Diamond Scabbard (AV)
*L22 (325,000 gp):* Boots of Speed (AV)
*L22 (325,000 gp):* Gloves of the Healer (Epic Tier) (AV)
*L21 (225,000 gp):* Ring of Tenacious Will (AV)
*L20 (125,000 gp): *Helm of Heroes (Paragon Tier) (PHB)
*L13 (17,000 gp):* Cord of Divine Favor (AV)
*L9 (4,200 gp):* Backlash Tattoo (AV 2)
*L3 (680 gp):* Battle Standard of Healing (AV)
*TOTAL:* 12,896,880 gp
[/sblock]

*The Sergeant*
[sblock]
While this Warlord likes to enable as much as the next member of his class, he also has a legitimate single-target option in the ability to produce an At-Will double attack plus knocking prone, just in case you need to bring the pain yourself.

*Race:* Human.
*Commanding Presence:* Bravura Presence.
*Leader Feature:* Battlefront Leader.
*Multiclass:* Fighter.
*Paragon Path:* Kulkor Arms Master.
*Epic Destiny:* Destined Scion.

*Ability Scores:
*L1 – Str 18, Con 13, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 14
L4 – Str 19, Con 13, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 15
L8 – Str 20, Con 13, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
L11 – Str 21, Con 14, Dex 15, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 17
L14 – Str 22, Con 14, Dex 15, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 18
L18 – Str 23, Con 14, Dex 15, Int 11, Wis 9, Cha 19
L21 – Str 26, Con 15, Dex 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 22
L24 – Str 27, Con 16, Dex 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 22
L28 – Str 28, Con 17, Dex 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 22

*Feats:*
L1 – Mark of Healing
L1 – Weapon Proficiency (Waraxe)
L2 – Axe Expertise
L4 – Armored Warlord
L6 – Student of the Sword (One-Handed Weapons, Streetwise)
L8 – Kulkor Battlearm Student
L10 – Wintertouched
L11 – Lasting Frost
L12 – Fight On
L14 – Improved Battlefront Shift
L16 – Risky Charge
L18 – Armor Specialization (Scale)
L20 – Weapon Focus (Axes)
L21 – Shift the Field
L21 – Supreme Inspiration (replaces Improved Battlefront Shift)
L22 – Call to Glory
L24 – Martial Mastery
L26 – Superior Initiative
L28 – Axe Mastery
L30 – Improved Defenses

*At-Will Attack Powers:*
L1 – Brash Assault
L1 – Direct the Strike
L1 – Wolf Pack Tactics

*Encounter Powers:*
L1 – Vengeance is Mine
L3 – No Gambit is Wasted
L7 – Provoke Overextension
L11 – Arms Master Challenge
L13 – Death from Two Sides (replaces Vengeance is Mine)
L17 – Hail of Steel (replaces Provoke Overextension)
L23 – Hold That Thought (replaces No Gambit is Wasted)
L27 – A Plan Comes Together (replaces Death from Two Sides)

*Daily Powers:*
L1 – Lamb to the Slaughter
L5 – Stand the Fallen
L9 – Iron Dragon Charge
L15 – War Master’s Assault (replaces Lamb to the Slaughter)
L19 – Victory Surge (replaces Iron Dragon Charge)
L20 – Subjugation of Steel
L25 – Relentless Assault (replaces War Master’s Assault)
L29 – Defy Death (replaces Stand the Fallen)

*Utility Powers:*
L2 – Knight’s Move
L6 – Inspiring Reaction
L10 – Instant Planning
L10 – Tactical Orders
L12 – Tempered in Blood
L22 – Rush of Battle
L26 – Epic Recovery

*Skills:*
L1 – Athletics
L1 – Diplomacy
L1 – Endurance
L1 – History
L1 – Intimidate
L8 – Streetwise

*Magic Items (Expected GP = 14,625,000):*
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* +6 Frost Handaxe (PHB)
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* +6 Frost Waraxe (PHB)
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* Boots of Teleportation (AV)
*L28 (2,125,000 gp):* +6 Steadfast Amulet (AV)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* +6 Dwarven Elderscale Armor (PHB)
*L27 (1,625,000 gp):* Shadow Band (AV)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Horned Helm (Epic Tier) (PHB)
*L26 (1,125,000 gp):* Iron Armbands of Power (Epic Tier) (AV)
*L22 (325,000 gp):* Siberys Shard of Merciless Cold (Epic Tier) (EPG)
*L21 (225,000 gp):* Gloves of Ice (Epic Tier) (AV 2)
*L13 (17,000 gp):* Ring of Giants (D 378)
*L12 (13,000 gp):* Siberys Shard of Merciless Cold (Paragon Tier) (EPG)
*L12 (13,000 gp):* Stone of Earth (AV 2)
*L11 (9,000 gp):* Dice of Auspicious Fortune (D 381)
*L9 (4,200 gp): *Backlash Tattoo (AV 2)
*Nonmagical:* Heavy Shield (PHB)
*TOTAL:* 14,608,200 gp
[/sblock]


----------

